# Post your TTRS pics!



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine came in. Will pick up tomorrow! Wait for more pics.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Congratulations! Enjoy. Bring the pics, but share some words as well.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool! Now that was worth the wait!!!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, I'm guessing mine came in on the first boat? I have high expectations and hope for performance acceleration in between the my old Nissan GTR and Subaru STI with a high quality interior.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> Thanks, I'm guessing mine came in on the first boat? I have high expectations and hope for performance acceleration in between the my old Nissan GTR and Subaru STI with a high quality interior.


You don't f**k around with the cars you choose, do you?


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Wonderful picture. Please follow up with first drive reports.



m3cosmos said:


> Mine came in. Will pick up tomorrow! Wait for more pics.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> You don't f**k around with the cars you choose, do you?


LOL!!!

Congratulations buddy!!! 

You're going to absolutely ADORE this baby to death - take my word for it!


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

congrats!!!! sooo jealous.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Congrats! Please post your initial driving experience!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Brakes are outstanding. The low cabin noise, interior quality is top notch compared to cars in it's class. Other than the outstanding drive quality, performance wise it'd say it feels kinda like an Evolution that understeers like a STI. Not the greatest but, outstanding for everyday safe driving. It makes you want to drive it like a crazy guy and probably anyone can drive it fast. Kinda makes the driver look good. The steering feel doesn't exsist. The overall steering is a class below the GT3RS or the Boxster Spyder and more comparable to the STI,C63, M3's. It doesn't have the direct feel but for everyday driving it's more comfortable and relaxed without the nervous steering feel if you're on the phone and etc.

I cannot rev it unit it breaks in so no comment on the power except that around 3000rpm the torque kick in like crazy. I'm not a fan on the noise. It sounds like a muffled turbo car just like evo, sti, or etc with and exhaust that you can turn off/on. Compared to a normally aspriated Ferrari's or GT3 it doesn't sound good. Even the E90M3's sound much better. It doesn't sound bad but just mediocore and of couse comparing it to a regular car it may sound good. 

I wish the car has keyless go and a sport button that doesn't change the throttle profile. The sport button the throttle is just too jumpy. I can't see anyone can drive smoothly on the track nor on the street. Just my opinon.

Overall, a great car. I'm still searching for the ultimate driving machine and i feel it's close. If they add air shocks that raises the car for the snow and more room it would outshine the M3 as the ultimate everything car.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

what is your engine code, CEPB? it should say in your maintenance book on the sticker... also wanna take it apart by chance tell us if it has valve lift


----------



## k-rock666 (Apr 11, 2011)

thses pics are from the port in Davisville RI 
































this one is ready for delivery to greenwich ct


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

More pics of my car. 





























Do anyone have pics on non Titanium Package front grill and a pic without nav? Just curious on what it looks like.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> Do anyone have pics on non Titanium Package front grill and a pic without nav? Just curious on what it looks like.


non-titanium pckg front grille...










interior without nav...


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

m3cosmos said:


> Even the E90M3's sound much better. It doesn't sound bad but just mediocore and of couse comparing it to a regular car it may sound good.


congrats on your new RS! now take your leftover loot and go get yourself a nice long hearing test, cos you're bloody deaf, mate!!!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

everso said:


> congrats on your new RS! now take your leftover loot and go get yourself a nice long hearing test, cos you're bloody deaf, mate!!!


One comment on that since i cannot rev very high. That may be an unfair comparason since i can't rev it. 

I'm only comparing low end grunt which is pretty quiet. *I haven't heard the top end scream yet so please retract my comment until i reach 1000miles*. When the turbos are pumping the noise should be much better and being a turbo car this may be an unfair comparson due to turbo muffle.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> non-titanium pckg front grille...


Thanks for the pic but i wanted to see the US version with our front plate. I was just curious if they revised anything up front ?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> Brakes are outstanding. The low cabin noise, interior quality is top notch compared to cars in it's class. Other than the outstanding drive quality, performance wise it'd say it feels kinda like an Evolution that understeers like a STI. Not the greatest but, outstanding for everyday safe driving. It makes you want to drive it like a crazy guy and probably anyone can drive it fast. Kinda makes the driver look good. The steering feel doesn't exsist. The overall steering is a class below the GT3RS or the Boxster Spyder and more comparable to the STI,C63, M3's. It doesn't have the direct feel but for everyday driving it's more comfortable and relaxed without the nervous steering feel if you're on the phone and etc.
> 
> I cannot rev it unit it breaks in so no comment on the power except that around 3000rpm the torque kick in like crazy. I'm not a fan on the noise. It sounds like a muffled turbo car just like evo, sti, or etc with and exhaust that you can turn off/on. Compared to a normally aspriated Ferrari's or GT3 it doesn't sound good. Even the E90M3's sound much better. It doesn't sound bad but just mediocore and of couse comparing it to a regular car it may sound good.
> 
> ...


So just to clarify - am I to understand you're not happy with the car?

With regards to cars it can be compared to - I don't think a GT3 RS can really be in the same league as a TTRS, the car is more in line with M3's etc at a fraction of the price (in Aus anyway they are much cheaper).

Also the sport button that does the thorttle response - I never had any issues with the way it drove as far as jumpiness - perhaps some gettnig used to the way the clutch bites ? I found it was to doughy when it wasn't in sport mode. 

Adding air suspension means you'd lose Mag-Ride (I think), so the car is then heavier and also not as firm. 

Wait till after 1000km (or miles) and give it a good go through some twisties - maybe the set ups are different between countries (though I doubt it), but I found the car to tick all the right "hoon" boxes and was a really special drive!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> I wish the car has... a sport button that doesn't change the throttle profile.


A simple solution on the UK Audi forum to keep the exhaust valve open without activating the sport button: http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=226067










I might attempt at some some point to come up with independent switches for the throttle profile/mag ride and the exhaust valve.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> So just to clarify - am I to understand you're not happy with the car?


No, I'm happy with the car that is why I bought one and I checked one out in London prior to ordering. Like i said I'm finding the ultimate daily driver. Easy to park, easy to drive, fun to drive and comfotable to drive. The TTRS is one of the best cars I think of that fits those shoes with AWD for safe driving in all weather conditions. 

Why do you feel i don't like it?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> Why do you feel i don't like it?


Not to speak for him, but your "review" painted the car as underwhelming. When nearly every other reviewer praises the exhaust note, you didn't rate it too highly. While no Audi owner would expect superb steering "feel", you went so far as to say it "doesn't exist".

I think that might be why.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Not to speak for him, but your "review" painted the car as underwhelming. When nearly every other reviewer praises the exhaust note, you didn't rate it too highly. While no Audi owner would expect superb steering "feel", you went so far as to say it "doesn't exist".
> 
> I think that might be why.


Ok I understand but I want to apologize for the exhaust review. I shouldn't have commented on the exhaust note because i didn't rev the engine all the way thru. Down at low RPM grunt it not that impressive. I will comment after my 1000miles breakin. Maybe it does sound excellent after 5000rpm. Dont' know havent' tried that yet. I was biased since all the turbo cars i've owned in the past didn't sound that great. 

Jumping out of my GT3RS or even the Boxster Spyder I just don't get the "feel" on the TTRS. Just my opinion but i don't think that is enought for someone to think I don't like the car.


----------



## wdninja (Jan 30, 2011)

congrats on the purchase! she's a beauty!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> Ok I understand but I want to apologize for the exhaust review. I shouldn't have commented on the exhaust note because i didn't rev the engine all the way thru. Down at low RPM grunt it not that impressive. I will comment after my 1000miles breakin. Maybe it does sound excellent after 5000rpm. Dont' know havent' tried that yet. I was biased since all the turbo cars i've owned in the past didn't sound that great.
> 
> Jumping out of my GT3RS or even the Boxster Spyder I just don't get the "feel" on the TTRS. Just my opinion but i don't think that is enought for someone to think I don't like the car.


Nothing to apologize for. We all are entitled to our opinions, no matter how unpopular.

I hope I'm not disappointed when I get mine in a few days. My TTS is pretty great, and this car is about $12K more.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

My car is at the dealer! Unfortunaletly, I'm in Chicago all week on work. :banghead: anyway, itnis there and ready for pick up. Here is the spec and I will post pics ASAP. 
Daytona gray
Tech pack
Heated seats
CF mirrors
Alcantara

Dealer said it is looking awesome!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> My car is at the dealer! Unfortunaletly, I'm in Chicago all week on work. :banghead: anyway, itnis there and ready for pick up. Here is the spec and I will post pics ASAP.
> Daytona gray
> Tech pack
> Heated seats
> ...


How much was the Daytona Gray? Awesome. I'm jealous.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I hope I'm not disappointed when I get mine in a few days. My TTS is pretty great, and this car is about $12K more.


You won't, in terms of performance i'm sure TTRS will be on top or close to being on top of it's class.

The TTRS has high torque and high quality interior, outstanding comfort, with probably the fastest lap time with our 360hp in all future comparo's it'll be hard to beat. 

Only car that i can think that would outshine it is the Cayman R. This comment is based on the driving experience with my Boxster Spyder since that is a hard top version. But with standrand options to make the car livable it'll be around $80K and not in the same class with RWD.

The GTR is another car that may outshine it but that has a Semi crappy interior and gets too much attention. The 20" wheels and wide tires will get expensive quick but currently out of comparo since it's like $90 grand now. 

You make the right choice, dont' worry:thumbup:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> No, I'm happy with the car that is why I bought one and I checked one out in London prior to ordering. Like i said I'm finding the ultimate daily driver. Easy to park, easy to drive, fun to drive and comfotable to drive. The TTRS is one of the best cars I think of that fits those shoes with AWD for safe driving in all weather conditions.
> 
> Why do you feel i don't like it?


Just sounds like you were disappointed man, but all good and obviously entitled to your own opinion! Can't wait to see more pics mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> My car is at the dealer! Unfortunaletly, I'm in Chicago all week on work. :banghead: anyway, itnis there and ready for pick up. Here is the spec and I will post pics ASAP.
> Daytona gray
> Tech pack
> Heated seats
> ...


Congrats mate!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I am thinking I should have waited. Oh well, at least I did not get the TTS, then I would really be pissed. Nothing against the TTS, but the extra 5K instead of over 10k over my car is a big difference.

Very Nice, I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

The steering on all the TT's is way too soft to me...I miss my R32's steering-much better.....


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> The steering on all the TT's is way too soft to me...I miss my R32's steering-much better.....


Really?

What do you mean by soft man?

Mine felt dead after jumping between cars. 

Having said that - still think I'll have little bouts of missing my R32 noise and just good car honesty :heart:

Infact if I could get away with it the 3 door manual R32 would be stripped, tuned and modded like crazy to be turned into a full on track car.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> My car is at the dealer! Unfortunaletly, I'm in Chicago all week on work. :banghead: anyway, itnis there and ready for pick up. Here is the spec and I will post pics ASAP.
> Daytona gray
> Tech pack
> Heated seats
> ...


I think you got your order in at the right time! My dealer told me today that Audi is not accepting any requests for non-standard colors for the rest of the year. They had a customer who wanted a TTRS in black cherry - would have looked great, but was denied.

Daytona Gray was a great choice!
Enjoy!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> The steering on all the TT's is way too soft to me...I miss my R32's steering-much better.....


It's a bit better in the sport mode.

However, I may now be spoiled for life. After just a week with my GT3 RS, I don't know if I can ever go back to a car with less responsive steering or a 'normal' 6-speed. I guess I'll know in a month when my TTRS arrives. 

I also saw a Suzuka Gray car today and was underwhelmed with the color. Of course, it was on a station wagon, I mean 'avant', so that may have something to do with it. Maybe it will fit the TTRS better.


----------



## davesco (May 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Really?
> 
> What do you mean by soft man?
> 
> ...


Joshsmith, As a ex owner of a R32 do you have any comments of the Golf R20 arriving to the USA early next year? I am on the waiting list for a candy white 4 door, but the TT-RS could be my other option maybe in 2013!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Really?
> 
> What do you mean by soft man?
> 
> ...


Soft-too easy to turn....not enough feel. It does make a difference if you use the sport button...better but still not as good as the R32 was. I have H&R springs so it's a little tiring to run in sport mode all the time but I do most of the time....wish someone could hack that one with a separateo seperate the steering out or just stiffen it all together-less assist.


I too do miss the R at times.....but not others. It was very nose heavy and I don't miss that....but that exhaust is missed every day.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> I am thinking I should have waited. Oh well, at least I did not get the TTS, then I would really be pissed. Nothing against the TTS, but the extra 5K instead of over 10k over my car is a big difference.
> 
> Very Nice, I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not exactly sure what you're saying, but I definitely don't regret buying my TTS in April of '09. I've had 2.333 years of great driving that I wouldn't have had if I held out for the RS.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> I think you got your order in at the right time! My dealer told me today that Audi is not accepting any requests for non-standard colors for the rest of the year. They had a customer who wanted a TTRS in black cherry - would have looked great, but was denied.
> 
> Daytona Gray was a great choice!
> Enjoy!


I was probably the first person in the US with a deposit in. I'm very excited to be perhaps the only DG TTRS in America! This week is going to kill me.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Not exactly sure what you're saying, but I definitely don't regret buying my TTS in April of '09. I've had 2.333 years of great driving that I wouldn't have had if I held out for the RS.


Me either....I just couldn't deal with the smaller brakes on the TT and it would have cost 3 grand to get Stasis to upgrade them and keep a warranty....so it was a no brainer to me. The TT RS is great but no DSG....and the additional money put it out of my budget anyway...so TTS was the right decision.


But back to the original posting----bring on the pics!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

GaBoYnFla said:


> ...but that (R32) exhaust is missed every day.


I can see where the R32 exhaust sound could gain many followers... but I prefer the deeper sound of the TTRS. 

Here is a side-by-side comparison (with the TTRS going first)...


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

Axel1 I wonder if you can find a similar video but with an MK4 R32. I well be making the move from an 04 R32 to a TTRS on aug 15th.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I can see where the R32 exhaust sound could gain many followers... but I prefer the deeper sound of the TTRS.
> 
> Here is a side-by-side comparison (with the TTRS going first)...


I vastly prefer the TTRS exhaust note to the Golf. Plus, the VW is a hatchback - not my cup of tea at all.

Neither compares to a flat 6 at WOT, but not much does.


----------



## Whatset (Jul 17, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> Audi is not accepting any requests for non-standard colors for the rest of the year. They had a customer who wanted a TTRS in black cherry - would have looked great, but was denied.!



That was me. We were pretty bummed at first - but went Suzuka and it will be killer. Did we meet you at Audi N. Sdale that day?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

davesco said:


> Joshsmith, As a ex owner of a R32 do you have any comments of the Golf R20 arriving to the USA early next year? I am on the waiting list for a candy white 4 door, but the TT-RS could be my other option maybe in 2013!


Golf R is VERY good buddy!

I have a MKV R32 (2 of them cos I'm greedy ) 

The R turns in better, pulls harder and stops better. Looks more sporty too (argueably better given the R32 is more of a classy sleeper). 

Only thing I don't like is lower down in rev range there's a SLIGHT lul in power and the noise isn't like the R32 - but it's still a good noise! What options did you go for?

Great choice - hope you did black rims with the white car!!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I can see where the R32 exhaust sound could gain many followers... but I prefer the deeper sound of the TTRS.
> 
> Here is a side-by-side comparison (with the TTRS going first)...


I've seen this - the R32 sounds a bit different to mine - Think he's done a cat or something. Mine's more burbly, barky and is high pitched in it's rev - pops more too..

They both epic sounding cars, part of me will miss R32 noise however the noise the TTRS makes grew on me a lot and sounds a thousand times better when you're in the car and driving


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> I've seen this - the R32 sounds a bit different to mine - Think he's done a cat or something. Mine's more burbly, barky and is high pitched in it's rev - pops more too..
> 
> They both epic sounding cars, part of me will miss R32 noise however the noise the TTRS makes grew on me a lot and sounds a thousand times better when you're in the car and driving


sounds similar to this post on another forum: *"My son has a mk5 R32 and it sounds brilliant from outside... in the cabin it's a bit different though, my TTRS sounds much better. I think its different air-boxes & exhausts that give the TTRS a better growl..."*


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> sounds similar to this post on another forum: *"My son has a mk5 R32 and it sounds brilliant from outside... in the cabin it's a bit different though, my TTRS sounds much better. I think its different air-boxes & exhausts that give the TTRS a better growl..."*



Yeah TTRS is a proper growl - R32 is more of a screaming Banchee  hehehe


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

DrDomm said:


> Not exactly sure what you're saying, but I definitely don't regret buying my TTS in April of '09. I've had 2.333 years of great driving that I wouldn't have had if I held out for the RS.


I just bought mine so a lot different than your situation. I love the TTS, but for an extra 5K it is a no brainer IMO to get the TT-RS. 

All nice cars, I thought the RS would be over 60K and I would actually prefer the Manual Trans.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Whatset said:


> That was me. We were pretty bummed at first - but went Suzuka and it will be killer. Did we meet you at Audi N. Sdale that day?


That was me - the other Suzuka order.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

m3cosmos said:


> More pics of my car.
> 
> Do anyone have pics on non Titanium Package front grill and a pic without nav? Just curious on what it looks like.


Awesome pics, congrats! Would you mind posting some pictures of the seats, and the cluster? I'm curious how the stitching on the seats looks, and if the "boost indicator" exists and is integrated in to to the cluster.

If anyone has any comparison pics of Alcantara vs. Leather seats, that'd be cool too.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Soft-too easy to turn....not enough feel. It does make a difference if you use the sport button...better but still not as good as the R32 was. I have H&R springs so it's a little tiring to run in sport mode all the time but I do most of the time....wish someone could hack that one with a separateo seperate the steering out or just stiffen it all together-less assist.
> 
> 
> I too do miss the R at times.....but not others. It was very nose heavy and I don't miss that....but that exhaust is missed every day.


I think the difference is just low speed turning. It was the only negative thing I commented on when I test drove the TT RS. When the car is sitting still or moving at low speeds, the steering is very light. Much lighter than my R32's. But it tightens up at higher speeds. In fact, I thought the feedback in the RS was better than my R32 when I was flogging it on back-country roads and twisties. Honestly, if you drive an R32, the TT RS will blow you away.

My other option is to buy a used 2009 Carrera S, but I just don't like the looks and it's a very common car here. Even though I know that it's technically better than the TT RS in almost every way except convenience. Life is all about compromise, eh? 

- Jeremy -


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Marty said:


> I'm curious how the stitching on the seats looks, and if the "boost indicator" exists and is integrated in to to the cluster.
> 
> If anyone has any comparison pics of Alcantara vs. Leather seats, that'd be cool too.


The boost screen is with the oil temperture and lap timer i believe. I did get Alcantara. For people who optioned for leather. Is your door walls alcantara or leather?


----------



## davesco (May 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Golf R is VERY good buddy!
> 
> I have a MKV R32 (2 of them cos I'm greedy )
> 
> ...


I choose the base ( don't like sunroof ) , but will add APS carbonio intake, milltek or APS exhaust, 19 inch black rims ( unfortunately the black talladegas are not a option here in the USA )  and a stage 1 chip. That will get it close to 300hp I hope, enough for me.It will be my daily driver. Expected delivery January 2012.The wait is killing me!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone else picked up their TTRS yet? Even though i'm not the first, it sure feels like it.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Getting close...


























I drove it inside their garage, and stalled it 3 times. Clutch is very touchy. ECU is still in transport mode. I can't pick it up til tomorrow night.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

ecu in transport mode?? what does that mean

and is the engine code CEPB? i am really curious about the valve lift


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Getting close...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Clutch is indeed VERY touchy, but I love that! Absolutely brilliant amounts of feel in it 

Looks awesome - definitely made the right choice in black! Looking forward to seeing some good photo's to replace the other random black TTRS' that are my backgrounds at my work, phone and home computers


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

DrDomm said:


> I can't pick it up til tomorrow night.


So, you are not going to sleep in her tonight? I don't understand!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> ecu in transport mode?? what does that mean
> 
> and is the engine code CEPB? i am really curious about the valve lift


I found it in the trunk!

Pretty interesting since we only have 355hp? Also we have a plus. 

What's with the valve life. Which engine code has valve lift which doesn't?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> So, you are not going to sleep in her tonight? I don't understand!


Temptation would be too great - it'd be like trying to sleep with a naked Mila Kunis sitting on top of you


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> . ECU is still in transport mode. I can't pick it up til tomorrow night.


Congrats DrDomm! You can't pick it up earlier? You'll love the car.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Getting close...
> 
> I drove it inside their garage, and stalled it 3 times. Clutch is very touchy. ECU is still in transport mode. I can't pick it up til tomorrow night.


I am gonna be in Binghamton in a few weeks (weekend of the 20th)... Any chance I could stop by and see it?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> ecu in transport mode?? what does that mean


When I started it, there was a code in the odometer screen...it was like "tr4n.."...can't remember exactly, and didn't take a photo. The "S" button didn't change the exhaust, so I made a comment to the salesman. He said it was in the "transport" mode that gets changed after the "pre delivery inspection".


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

qckwitt said:


> I am gonna be in Binghamton in a few weeks (weekend of the 20th)... Any chance I could stop by and see it?


Absolutely! PM me at some point. I'm pretty sure I've got nothing going on.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> Congrats DrDomm! You can't pick it up earlier? You'll love the car.


No clue why. I did all the paperwork on Saturday. I told the sale manager today what my down payment will be. I put the car in one of their workshop bays...as a hint to get it ready. 

I'm not gonna cry though...got a good deal, and I should have it by 6pm.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> ecu in transport mode?? what does that mean
> 
> ?


Kind of like a "valet" mode, keeps car from being over revved while being loaded/unloaded. Pretty common, I know MINI's come like that also.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Looks awesome - definitely made the right choice in black! Looking forward to seeing some good photo's to replace the other random black TTRS' that are my backgrounds at my work, phone and home computers


I hope to get some photos with my TTS tomorrow. Thought about bringing the Q7 also...would need to clean it, though.

Black is great, but all of Axel's pics have made me want one in every color. Red with titanium pack would be awesome. I even don't hate that Monza Silver one.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I hope to get some photos with my TTS tomorrow.


Sweet, are you trading in the TTS or adding to your collection.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I hope to get some photos with my TTS tomorrow. Thought about bringing the Q7 also...would need to clean it, though.
> 
> Black is great, but all of Axel's pics have made me want one in every color. Red with titanium pack would be awesome. I even don't hate that Monza Silver one.


Hahaha yeahh it's not bad! 

I am now thinknig black was more and more the go! Audi just called me now to tell me car will be in country shortly and to get finance ball rolling so all bits and pieces are being sent through - EXCITINGG!!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Getting close...


looking good! I'm also impressed with the transport wrapping Audi puts on their cars... better than most manufacturer's I've seen.

Congrats!!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> Sweet, are you trading in the TTS or adding to your collection.


Trading in...my collection really just consists of my GTI. I need a bigger garage.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> looking good! I'm also impressed with the transport wrapping Audi puts on their cars... better than most manufacturer's I've seen.
> 
> Congrats!!


You can also see a little of the transport truck in the background of the 2nd picture. I is a covered 2 trailer setup. Oh, here...


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

tdi-bart said:


> ecu in transport mode?? what does that mean
> 
> and is the engine code CEPB? i am really curious about the valve lift


Transport mode will keep the hoonage to a minimum at least until it gets to the dealer and PDI'd. 

I'm pretty sure that both CEPA and CEPB have valvelift through 42 degrees delta from the crank. Not that Wikipedia is any authority, but they have a pretty good description of the engine specs of CEPA (no specs/differences are listed in the article for CEPB, but it is widely known that it at least has a very different ECU and software): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...kW_.28Audi_TTRS.2C_RS3_.26_quattro_Concept.29


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

m3cosmos said:


> I found it in the trunk!
> 
> Pretty interesting since we only have 355hp? Also we have a plus.
> 
> What's with the valve life. Which engine code has valve lift which doesn't?


Woah! Good find! So we have a TT RS Plus with CEPB and Valve Lift. The Valve Lift is probably what accounts for the extra 25hp. I'm really happy to find out that we've got CEPB instead of CEPA with a different tune. Yay, Audi! :heart:

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey, just out of curiosity, is there a spare tire or donut in the trunk? The Euro version doesn't have one. I'm wondering about the US spec.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

m3cosmos said:


> The boost screen is with the oil temperture and lap timer i believe. I did get Alcantara. For people who optioned for leather. Is your door walls alcantara or leather?


Ah, so that's where they hide it! Any chance you'd be willing to snap some interior / boost screen pics as a teaser for the rest of us waiting?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Hey, just out of curiosity, is there a spare tire or donut in the trunk? The Euro version doesn't have one. I'm wondering about the US spec.
> 
> - Jeremy -


I have an air pump and goo.. :|


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Woah! Good find! So we have a TT RS Plus with CEPB and Valve Lift. The Valve Lift is probably what accounts for the extra 25hp. I'm really happy to find out that we've got CEPB instead of CEPA with a different tune. Yay, Audi! :heart:
> 
> - Jeremy -


Mine goes CEP005etc etc etc.

What does that mean? 

No valve lift for josh??


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

in australia right? you probably just have a revised cepa...


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

tdi-bart said:


> in australia right? you probably just have a revised cepa...


Yeah, from the sites I was just reading, the TT RS was developed for a U.S. launch followed by international rollout. Strange. And I wonder if it will become the base model or if it will be an option that you pay extra for. It doesn't necessarily make much sense. If RS is supposed to be the top of the line, why have RS+? You'd think it would just be a rolling change like the mid-life transition of 2.0T motors, etc.

Hopefully you get the CEPA, Josh, but I'm guessing that you won't. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

You know what I realized, though? We're all paying a decent sum of money for a car that is literally 3-4 years old now. It's new to us, but the tech is still pretty old. That said, the car DOES NOT feel like an old design when you sit in it. Thankfully, Audi is very forward-thinking in terms of interior designs. It's very driver-oriented and exactly what I want in a car. BMW and Benz can, frankly, **** off when it comes to interiors. Yuk...

But I'll admit that I'm really excited to see the new 911 reveal in Frankfurt. I hope my car arrives before then so I can drive it up to the show. :beer:

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> I'm also impressed with the transport wrapping Audi puts on their cars... better than most manufacturer's I've seen.


Years ago when I had my 2001 TT225QC (bought from the same salesman/dealer I'm getting the RS from), I asked him if he could have the technicians save me one of the transport covers. He looked at me kind of funny, but honored my request and called me to come pick one up a couple weeks later. 
It's really pretty flimsy, almost a reinforced paper, made for onetime use. It is VERY cool that they do it, complete with the door opening as seen on Dr Domm's, and the portholes for the windows to look out while moving it around. I see truckloads of Audi's leaving Houston all the time with the covers on, I don't recall ever seeing any other brand that's so diligent about keeping the car fresh until it arrives at its final destination.


----------



## jzra (May 19, 2011)

So there are 2 versions for TTRS Plus (360hp)? One coded CEPB with valvelift and another one coded CEPA without?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

jzra said:


> So there are 2 versions for TTRS Plus (360hp)? One coded CEPB with valvelift and another one coded CEPA without?


all TTRS Plus 360hp engines are CEPB.

and I have not read, other than speculation and future rumours, that either now have valve lift. I read on the UK tt forum that it was speculated that future CEPB's might get that. I don't think we currently have it.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> all TTRS Plus 360hp engines are CEPB.
> 
> and I have not read, other than speculation and future rumours, that either now have valve lift. I read on the UK tt forum that it was speculated that future CEPB's might get that. I don't think we currently have it.


Perhaps someone with a shop manual can verify this. Am I the only one that cares that we have 265KW which means 355.37hp. Maybe we get a recall flash

I cannot get any pics until after work for the boost screen.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> Perhaps someone with a shop manual can verify this. Am I the only one that cares that we have 265KW which means 355.37hp. Maybe we get a recall flash
> 
> I cannot get any pics until after work for the boost screen.


Horsepower is measured differently for different markets. 355hp in Europe is 360hp here.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

TTRS+ is possible, just like there was a RS6+ in europe before


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Horsepower is measured differently for different markets. 355hp in Europe is 360hp here.


That's backwards. 360 DIN/PS is 355BHP.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> I cannot get any pics until after work for the boost screen.


you can barely make it out on the pic I pasted here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rder-Guide&p=72846008&viewfull=1#post72846008

looks like just a bar will fill up from min to max


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like no boost at 6000rpms

The boost guage just shows you on or off boost. Wish you gave you in PSI or mpa so you know how the engine strong the engine will be based on the weather.

I'm just glad we get an oil temperature guage. All turbo cars should have oil temp and boost guage.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> Looks like no boost at 6000rpms


That's where the ECU flash will come in handy.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> You know what I realized, though? We're all paying a decent sum of money for a car that is literally 3-4 years old now. It's new to us, but the tech is still pretty old. That said, the car DOES NOT feel like an old design when you sit in it. Thankfully, Audi is very forward-thinking in terms of interior designs. It's very driver-oriented and exactly what I want in a car. BMW and Benz can, frankly, **** off when it comes to interiors. Yuk...
> 
> But I'll admit that I'm really excited to see the new 911 reveal in Frankfurt. I hope my car arrives before then so I can drive it up to the show. :beer:
> 
> - Jeremy -


I was thinking the same thing. This TT body style has been around since 2007, so I'd assume it's due for a re-design within 1-2 years from now. But look how long it took to get the RS... I bet the new body style would be out for a few years before it got the RS (if it ever got it, look at the US RS4 for example, only from 2007-2008).


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

m3cosmos said:


> Looks like no boost at 6000rpms
> 
> The boost guage just shows you on or off boost. Wish you gave you in PSI or mpa so you know how the engine strong the engine will be based on the weather.
> 
> I'm just glad we get an oil temperature guage. All turbo cars should have oil temp and boost guage.


I'm hoping that's because the driver is off-throttle in-between gears!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Marty said:


> I was thinking the same thing. This TT body style has been around since 2007, so I'd assume it's due for a re-design within 1-2 years from now. But look how long it took to get the RS... I bet the new body style would be out for a few years before it got the RS (if it ever got it, look at the US RS4 for example, only from 2007-2008).


I owned one of the original non-spoilered "launch" TT's in the US, a 2000 model purchased in May of 1999. It was a landmark of design and wore well for its long run. The RS version was rumored since way back then, and it took another generation and over a decade until one finally got the green light. I'm delighted to have the opportunity to own the Ultimate TT, at least for now.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

so someone plz drive over to APR for some chip development action!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> so someone plz drive over to APR for some chip development action!


They already have a program, and had ordered a car.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

At 3:30 I got a text that my car was ready. I had a patient that was in labor, but figured I had time to go get the car. About a block from the dealer, my pager went off. I could see my car in the lot...










...but had to go back to the hospital. Did my delivery, and was back to the dealer by 5pm. Phew!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

With my TTS...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

awesome looking DrDomm!! enjoy!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice pics DrDomm. Is the TTS the same ride height as the TTRS?

I didn't opt for the leather. Would you guys please check if the door panel is leather or alcantara like mine? Just curious.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Your car is gorgeous DrDomm, congrats!

Still don't see how my dealership 2 hours away from the port doesn't have the car yet...oh well, my day will come soon.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm

well at least it looks like the transport suspension stops are out of there... 

does it finally sound different with the sports button?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> With my TTS...


Congrats! Looks great. Since you have both side-by-side, could you confirm that the fender flares on the TT-RS are identical to the TT-S (which are identical to the TT)? It's my understanding that the only new body panels on the TT-RS are the front and rear bumpers, and the rear spoiler.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Black is looking shiny! Keep her clean!


----------



## RXDO (Aug 9, 2010)

So, its safe to say that two new babies were delivered that day


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

That looks great! It should get you to the hospital fast in the winter!

I do like the front grill of the TTRS better than the TTS. Sort of miss the fog lights.
Enjoy!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> At 3:30 I got a text that my car was ready. I had a patient that was in labor, but figured I had time to go get the car. About a block from the dealer, my pager went off. I could see my car in the lot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! That's something I'd do (but not come back for the patient  ) 

VERYYY sexy and definitely got the right colour Domm ! 

Congratulations! I cannot wait to hear a big write up on the car!  :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> Nice pics DrDomm. Is the TTS the same ride height as the TTRS?
> 
> I didn't opt for the leather. Would you guys please check if the door panel is leather or alcantara like mine? Just curious.


The pavement was not level/even where I parked the 2 cars. I think the ride height is the same, though.

I have leather, and the door inserts are leather.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> DrDomm
> 
> well at least it looks like the transport suspension stops are out of there...
> 
> does it finally sound different with the sports button?


Yes, the bump stops are out. The sound is intoxicating...to me. Love it! Annoying part about the sport button is how it resets each time you restart the car. That is just stupid.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> Congrats! Looks great. Since you have both side-by-side, could you confirm that the fender flares on the TT-RS are identical to the TT-S (which are identical to the TT)? It's my understanding that the only new body panels on the TT-RS are the front and rear bumpers, and the rear spoiler.


Fender flares seemed the same to me.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> Black is looking shiny! Keep her clean!


Yeah, I actually love the "Phantom Black". Wasn't sure I would.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

RXDO said:


> So, its safe to say that two new babies were delivered that day


Yep, one _by_ me, and another _to_ me. Mine doesn't cry, it screams!

It worked out well.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> That looks great! It should get you to the hospital fast in the winter!
> 
> I do like the front grill of the TTRS better than the TTS. Sort of miss the fog lights.
> Enjoy!


Exactly! Business car.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Congratulations! I cannot wait to hear a big write up on the car!  :thumbup:


The car is awesome! Different, and yes better, than the TTS. Seems more visceral, but a lot of that has to do with the engine rumble. I love the sound under acceleration. It's very unique.

The ride...very stiff. Seems stiffer than my TTS, but maybe just because it's new. I like that. I think the steering is better than the TTS...a littler firmer, but as we all know not a class leader. Personally, I think a lot of it is that the car very stable...not much danger to transmit. Love the steering wheel. 

The transmission seems smooth. Throws are reasonable. Clutch is a bit touchy, but I'm getting used to it.

Power is hard to say just yet. I'm not going to do the 1000mile break-in journey, but I'm trying to be easy on her for a while. Still, I get a sense of some very usable power. A little less chaotic than the chipped TTS (meaning minimal lag), but I have a feeling once this car is chipped it will be a monster.

I love the exterior. The front grill and air intakes are just menacing. Bummed that you have to put the headlights on auto to get the LEDs to work. Oh well. My wife (and others) isn't a fan of the wing. I love it. Wheels are cool.

Interior is classic Audi. The white stiching on the seats is very nice. Ummm, not happy that the navigation isn't the 3D system in my wifes Q7. Duh. The Sirius setup isn't the same as hers either.  I wish the boost bar was on the screen with speed. Lastly, I really don't like it that the S button has to be reset each time. Double Duh! Hopefully the APR flash will fix that.

Tires? Can't say I've pushed it hard enough in the 40 miles to judge.

In summary, I'm definitely satisfied. Just want to keep driving it. Good luck to everyone. Hope you get yours soon. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Beautiful! Enjoy!:thumbup:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Bummed that you have to put the headlights on auto to get the LEDs to work.


Others have done this...
you can recode the central electrics to keep the drl on all the time, even if the auto lamps are off - just start up vag-com, open 08 central electrics and use the long coding helper to check through the bytes - on the ttrs its:

byte 26 bit 3
drl active with ADL - drl are only on with auto lights on if its ticked
drl on all the time if not ticked


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> With my TTS...


Congrats! The RS looks so much more evil than the S! :thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

well domm, you've convinced me; I'm getting one of those bumpers.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> Ummm, not happy that the navigation isn't the 3D system in my wifes Q7. Duh.


Weird! The information on the Audi USA site for the TTS certainly sounds the same as the Q7, so it must be misleading. It says "3D topography graphics": http://models.audiusa.com/tts-coupe/models#tts-prestige

Q7 says the same: http://models.audiusa.com/q7/models#3-0t-premium-plus


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Had fun today at Audi.. 

My mate who I bought the car from is currently driving a Dayton Grey TTRS - farout it looks epic but definitely made right choice in Phantom Black! 

Car is arriving late this week/early next week - so I'm going to be picked up to go see the car at the shed once it has been unloaded from the truck   !! I'll have to drive the TTRS to go see my TTRS  

Over the next few weeks I will have paint and leather protection added, dark window tint and my tyres will be swapped for some Michellin Super Sport so that when delivery day comes she'll be ready to roll  

Very excited but so over waiting!!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> They already have a program, and had ordered a car.


like i said in another thread, i dont think the australian program will work


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

tdi-bart said:


> like i said in another thread, i dont think the australian program will work


Well, the tune settings themselves will probably work just fine. But now it's just a matter of cracking the ECU encryption to load the new settings in. They've already cracked the B8 S4 encryption, so I expect the TT RS to be fairly easy. However, I've heard news about the new Bosch ECU's and that they re-write themselves with default code every month to try to deter chip tuning. Only time will tell what the best solution is.

Honestly, the TT RS is so goddamned fast that you really won't be needing much more power for a while. I figure I'll drive the car on the stock tune for 6-9 months and hope APR releases their software next spring/summer. 

BUT, one issue I have with tuning the US car is that we already have 360 hp. The jump from 360 to 400 won't be as noticeable as the jump from 335 to 400. So I really hope that if 400 is the sensible limit on 93 octane, then APR shouldn't charge quite as much money as some of their other tunes. +40 hp just isn't worth $1500-$2000. Make it $500-800 and I'm sure all of us would buy it in a heartbeat. I'd probably pay $1000-1200 for a 420 tune on 93 octane. If that's even possible.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> Had fun today at Audi..
> 
> My mate who I bought the car from is currently driving a Dayton Grey TTRS - farout it looks epic but definitely made right choice in Phantom Black!
> 
> ...


Yeah, man. That Phantom Black looks menacing. I normally hate black cars, but that definitely looks the business.

By the way, I drove a used TT RS that was wearing Michelin PS2's and I really liked the tires. I'm really excited for the PSS's. I want to see some more analytical tests before making my next tire-buying decision, though.

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

qckwitt said:


> Others have done this...
> you can recode the central electrics to keep the drl on all the time, even if the auto lamps are off - just start up vag-com, open 08 central electrics and use the long coding helper to check through the bytes - on the ttrs its:
> 
> byte 26 bit 3
> ...


I think it's about time I got a vag-com thingy.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> I think it's about time I got a vag-com thingy.


It is almost required for VW/Audi Ownership.

I can bring mine when I am out that way.


----------



## KRS Aaron (Aug 3, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> With my TTS...


Do you have red seat belts?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Yeah, man. That Phantom Black looks menacing. I normally hate black cars, but that definitely looks the business.
> 
> By the way, I drove a used TT RS that was wearing Michelin PS2's and I really liked the tires. I'm really excited for the PSS's. I want to see some more analytical tests before making my next tire-buying decision, though.
> 
> - Jeremy -


I vowed to never get a black car ever again after my BMW... That clearly didn't last very long! The TTRS just looks too damn stealth and aggressive in black to pass up!

My guy at Audi says that the Toyo's aren't bad at all and he's not lying - the one's I've driven have all had them on and still drove like a train on tracks (not that I fanged it too hard), but I want my Michellin Pilot Super Sports or Pirelli P Zero Corsa  

Me wants TTRS NOWW!! They just seem to tick all the right boxes for me


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> BUT, one issue I have with tuning the US car is that we already have 360 hp. The jump from 360 to 400 won't be as noticeable as the jump from 335 to 400. So I really hope that if 400 is the sensible limit on 93 octane, then APR shouldn't charge quite as much money as some of their other tunes. +40 hp just isn't worth $1500-$2000. Make it $500-800 and I'm sure all of us would buy it in a heartbeat. I'd probably pay $1000-1200 for a 420 tune on 93 octane. If that's even possible.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Keep in mind that the original 340/335 hp spec was underrated and most Euro cars were already dynoing close to 350hp. Also, since we're not quite sure what's changed with the US engine it is possible that we'll see higher chipped numbers than the original CEPA engine.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

yes i'm hoping CEPB will do 430-440 on 93 

btw about the ecu in transport mode, does anyone have any more info on this? is it like apr valet mode? so i can turn this on and off with vagcom? what does it limit, rpms?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

qckwitt said:


> It is almost required for VW/Audi Ownership.
> 
> I can bring mine when I am out that way.


Sweet!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

KRS Aaron said:


> Do you have red seat belts?


No, it was just some Audi safety warning. I didn't even see what it was for.


----------



## KRS Aaron (Aug 3, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> No, it was just some Audi safety warning. I didn't even see what it was for.


Thanks for the clarification. How is the Bluetooth and Sirius reception?


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Power is hard to say just yet. I'm not going to do the 1000mile break-in journey, but I'm trying to be easy on her for a while. Still, I get a sense of some very usable power. A little less chaotic than the chipped TTS (meaning minimal lag), but I have a feeling once this car is chipped it will be a monster.


Just remember - the first 200-300 miles are the most critical for engine 'break-in'. Flog it at least a few times during that period to get the most out of the engine over the long run. If it's anything like a GT3, it will use less oil, make more power, etc. if the rings get a good seat early on. I know - a controversial issue, but I'm just relaying what has worked for me and for others. Of course, I don't have the willpower to follow what the book suggests anyway. 

Take a few days off and drive through the finger lakes region. Is Watkins Glen open?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

KRS Aaron said:


> Thanks for the clarification. How is the Bluetooth and Sirius reception?


Both seem decent. No problem connecting.

The Sirius receivers seem different for every model, though. On my wife's it gives you a preview of what's on a stations before you press the button and select the station. This system doesn't do that. 

I see you have a spec Miata. I've rented them, and done a few races. Awesome stuff! More difficult than it looks.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> Just remember - the first 200-300 miles are the most critical for engine 'break-in'. Flog it at least a few times during that period to get the most out of the engine over the long run. If it's anything like a GT3, it will use less oil, make more power, etc. if the rings get a good seat early on. I know - a controversial issue, but I'm just relaying what has worked for me and for others. Of course, I don't have the willpower to follow what the book suggests anyway.
> 
> Take a few days off and drive through the finger lakes region. Is Watkins Glen open?


I will do a modified break-in, as I don't really subscribe to the old theory. Supposedly, new piston ring design and material specs don't have the problems of decades ago.

I have been thinking about a quick run through the finger lakes. Might go up to visit Audi Club event at the Glen later this month. I think the car is too new to take it on a track.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I will do a modified break-in, as I don't really subscribe to the old theory. Supposedly, new piston ring design and material specs don't have the problems of decades ago.
> 
> I have been thinking about a quick run through the finger lakes. Might go up to visit Audi Club event at the Glen later this month. I think the car is too new to take it on a track.


Yeah - I'd want at least 1000 miles on the clock before the first track event.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> I will do a modified break-in, as I don't really subscribe to the old theory. Supposedly, new piston ring design and material specs don't have the problems of decades ago.
> 
> I have been thinking about a quick run through the finger lakes. Might go up to visit Audi Club event at the Glen later this month. I think the car is too new to take it on a track.


I've broken in a few new Volkswagen engines and I subscribe to the semi-violent break-in method. Most important tend to be low-RPM, tall gear pulls as well as negative pressure such as coasting down hills. It's all anecdotal, but I'm an engineer and it makes a lot of sense to me. The tall gear pulls put a large amount of pressure on the piston rings to help push them against, and hopefully mate with, the cylinder walls. The negative runs down hills puts the pressure on the opposite side of the piston which also helps push the piston rings against the walls. This procedure has already been performed in the factory so the most important part of the break-in has already been done before you ever see it. But I like to think that I've helped a little bit in the development of my cars. 

Anyway, my engines always run strong and never burn oil. This is especially impressive when I run many consecutive laps around the 'Ring. I don't think the cars were necessarily designed for 30-60 minutes of driving at redline, but they hold up very well. No problems yet. *knock on wood*

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> Weird! The information on the Audi USA site for the TTS certainly sounds the same as the Q7, so it must be misleading. It says "3D topography graphics": http://models.audiusa.com/tts-coupe/models#tts-prestige
> 
> Q7 says the same: http://models.audiusa.com/q7/models#3-0t-premium-plus


I was able to change the POV for the Nav, but it doesn't seem to show topography like the Q7. Weird.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> Both seem decent. No problem connecting.
> 
> The Sirius receivers seem different for every model, though. On my wife's it gives you a preview of what's on a stations before you press the button and select the station. This system doesn't do that.
> 
> I see you have a spec Miata. I've rented them, and done a few races. Awesome stuff! More difficult than it looks.


So now that you've driven the car for a bit, how's the "noise" in the cabin while just cruising around? Is it consistent with the complaints of the Car & Driver review? Though I'd imagine while you're still in the honeymoon phase with the car, any of these engine / drivetrain sounds are just music to your ears!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> No, it was just some Audi safety warning. I didn't even see what it was for.


When you can pry yourself out of the driver's seat can you take a look for two items for me?

Does it have the new brake cooling flaps on the front control arms?
Is there a post-cat O2 sensor after the secondary cats? 

And post more pics!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Marty said:


> So now that you've driven the car for a bit, how's the "noise" in the cabin while just cruising around? Is it consistent with the complaints of the Car & Driver review? Though I'd imagine while you're still in the honeymoon phase with the car, any of these engine / drivetrain sounds are just music to your ears!


Car and Driver has an automatic duel clutch. We have a manual which can easily move away at the 3k drone. Keep in 5th or shift in 6th. The noise is not that even loud. Don't know if Car and Driver has the sport exhaust or not. Perhaps the flaps on the sport exhaust gets rid of most of the drone?

If the car is wasn't for the car being super quiet you'd probably miss the drone all together.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

m3cosmos said:


> Car and Driver has an automatic duel clutch. *We have a manual which can easily move away at the 3k drone.* Keep in 5th or shift in 6th. The noise is not that even loud. Don't know if Car and Driver has the sport exhaust or not. Perhaps the flaps on the sport exhaust gets rid of most of the drone?
> 
> If the car is wasn't for the car being super quiet you'd probably miss the drone all together.


Hmm. Couldn't they change the engine RPM at a given speed in the DSG as well (by changing gears)? From the review, it sounded like the issue was just road noise (likely resonance with the tires / stiff suspension / chassis), and engine noise (likely exhaust-related with the unique sound of the inline-5).

But to your point, that'd be cool if the flap in the sport exhaust made it quieter in non-sport, and louder in sport (while the regular exhaust has to be a compromise of the two in the middle). I didn't know the flap was unique to the sport exhaust.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Marty said:


> I didn't know the flap was unique to the sport exhaust.


It's not... the regular exhaust also has a flap activated by the sport button.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Marty said:


> So now that you've driven the car for a bit, how's the "noise" in the cabin while just cruising around? Is it consistent with the complaints of the Car & Driver review? Though I'd imagine while you're still in the honeymoon phase with the car, any of these engine / drivetrain sounds are just music to your ears!


 Car and Driver left the wrong impression. There's no drone, just a pure high compression sound that gets your attention and upon acceleration kicks at your heart rate just from the joy of hearing it.


----------



## S5quattro (Jul 27, 2011)

*Florida*

any one seen a TTRS hit Florida yet?


----------



## S5quattro (Jul 27, 2011)

*audi usa website*

when are they going to update the site for the TTRS?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

S5quattro said:


> when are they going to update the site for the TTRS?


I'm wondering that as well... a clue might be the Canadian Audi site which shows some data on the TTRS (with European stock photos & numerous other instances of incorrect info) but has a pop up when you try to configure it that says "*Audi Configurator Temporarily Unavailable. Please note that we are currently updating the Audi Configurator with the new 2012 model lineup*."

That doesn't even make sense for existing models. The configurator there has been diabled for quite a while now and if their intent is to not show the 2012 features/prices so as to not start eroding the 2011 model sales, that not only doesn't apply to the TTRS, but undercuts 2011 sales of their other cars by not letting potential customers "build" them. I guess at this point they only want you to buy 2011's that are sitting around the lots. 

And since Audi of America always lags Audi of Canada with providing info., I wouldn't hold my breath. They don't seem to have the most on-the-ball Marketing Dept. to put it mildly. Best to go to the UK site to see features.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> And since Audi of America always lags Audi of Canada with providing info., I wouldn't hold my breath. They don't seem to have the most on-the-ball Marketing Dept. to put it mildly.


I'm guessing the TTRS will be more rare than the 1M and Audi seems not to care about selling them but more as facebook fan thing. Our TTRS "plus" has not been tested in any magazines yet. At this point i'm curious if this will be an one or two year special and curious on how many will arrive here.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> So now that you've driven the car for a bit, how's the "noise" in the cabin while just cruising around? Is it consistent with the complaints of the Car & Driver review? Though I'd imagine while you're still in the honeymoon phase with the car, any of these engine / drivetrain sounds are just music to your ears!


I've only done a few highway miles. One of the reasons I bought the car was because I wanted more noise than my TTS. At certain rpm, in certain gears, there is definitely some hum...call it drone if you like. I love it!

I'm driving in S mode all the time. Maybe it's different in regular mode, or without the sport exhaust. Either way, I'm thrilled with the car...and definitely with the exhaust note. I'm still planning on doing the secondary de-cat mod, though. FYI, I checked to make sure the US version has the secondary cats...it does.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> When you can pry yourself out of the driver's seat can you take a look for two items for me?
> 
> Does it have the new brake cooling flaps on the front control arms?
> Is there a post-cat O2 sensor after the secondary cats?
> ...


Once it stops raining, yes. BTW, I didn't notice any sensors after the secondary cats, but I will re-check. I plan on putting my rear sway bar on this weekend. Should have a good look under there. With pics


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

KRS Aaron said:


> Do you have red seat belts?


I just looked at that red/orange warning strip. It's to remind the dealership to remove the bump stops in the springs. Ha ha!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> I've only done a few highway miles. One of the reasons I bought the car was because I wanted more noise than my TTS. At certain rpm, in certain gears, there is definitely some hum...call it drone if you like. I love it!
> 
> I'm driving in S mode all the time. Maybe it's different in regular mode, or without the sport exhaust. Either way, I'm thrilled with the car...and definitely with the exhaust note. I'm still planning on doing the secondary de-cat mod, though. FYI, I checked to make sure the US version has the secondary cats...it does.


Domm, do you know of any YouTube videos with examples of the decat sound? I want to do this, too, but I want to hear it first.

- Jeremy -


----------



## KRS Aaron (Aug 3, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I just looked at that red/orange warning strip. It's to remind the dealership to remove the bump stops in the springs. Ha ha!


Thats funny that it's on the passenger seat. I would think somewhere near the wheel like a cover or something would remind them a little better. I remember when the RS4 came out people still had theirs in on delivery. I any case, I hope you are enjoying your new car.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I've only done a few highway miles. One of the reasons I bought the car was because I wanted more noise than my TTS. At certain rpm, in certain gears, there is definitely some hum...call it drone if you like. I love it!


The TTS is definitely too quiet. If I had kept my coupe, a Miltek exhaust was the next step. Not for the roadster though - it has a different purpose.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Domm, do you know of any YouTube videos with examples of the decat sound? I want to do this, too, but I want to hear it first.
> 
> - Jeremy -


I was forwarded this video from Peter on the UK forum. It's hard to tell the difference, though. He has a group buy he is trying to arrange.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> The TTS is definitely too quiet. If I had kept my coupe, a Miltek exhaust was the next step. Not for the roadster though - it has a different purpose.


I don't know why the TTS was made so quiet. My 1.8T GTI is louder. There's a Jetta driving around my neighborhood that is louder than the RS!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I don't know why the TTS was made so quiet. My 1.8T GTI is louder. There's a Jetta driving around my neighborhood that is louder than the RS!


Sometimes louder is just noise.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> Sometimes louder is just noise.


True.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> I was able to change the POV for the Nav, but it doesn't seem to show topography like the Q7. Weird.


Does the driver information display in the instrument cluster also show color Nav instructions / views like the Audi A5? 

I was just in a friend's A5, and their Nav is very high-resolution, including the information display in the instrument cluster.


----------



## KRS Aaron (Aug 3, 2011)

Marty said:


> Does the driver information display in the instrument cluster also show color Nav instructions / views like the Audi A5?
> 
> I was just in a friend's A5, and their Nav is very high-resolution, including the information display in the instrument cluster.


I was looking at the Canada site and it appears that there are 2 different versions of the Nav+ one of which has 3d and one which doesn't. I think the RS version is the older Nav+. If you go to their website you can look at the Nav+ for something like the S4 and then the RS and the descriptions are different. I would also wonder if there is a menu setting to toggle the 3d if it is available.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> Does the driver information display in the instrument cluster also show color Nav instructions / views like the Audi A5?
> 
> I was just in a friend's A5, and their Nav is very high-resolution, including the information display in the instrument cluster.


The A5 is like the Q7. The TT RS has the old system. Not gonna lose sleep about it, but I think it's lame.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> The A5 is like the Q7. The TT RS has the old system. Not gonna lose sleep about it, but I think it's lame.


Audi needs to join the 21st century and go with touch-screen nav like their cousins in Zuffenhausen! So much better! Almost as good as my Garmin.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> The A5 is like the Q7. The TT RS has the old system. Not gonna lose sleep about it, but I think it's lame.


Got it. So to confirm, is the display in the center of the instrument cluster (between the tach and speedometer) a color display that shows Nav data, or just a text display?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Dr. Bill said:


> Audi needs to join the 21st century and go with touch-screen nav like their cousins in Zuffenhausen! So much better! Almost as good as my Garmin.


Agreed... I'm going to miss my aftermarket touchscreen Kenwood (w/ Garmin Nav).


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I was forwarded this video from Peter on the UK forum. It's hard to tell the difference, though. He has a group buy he is trying to arrange.


That was the cold engine start noise I was talking about where it idles high! (but it sounds A LOT better in person!!)


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> Audi needs to join the 21st century and go with touch-screen nav like their cousins in Zuffenhausen! So much better! Almost as good as my Garmin.


Uhh...my mother-in-law's 2010 Kia Sorrento has touch screen nav!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> Got it. So to confirm, is the display in the center of the instrument cluster (between the tach and speedometer) a color display that shows Nav data, or just a text display?


Nope. Just white text on blackground.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Let me say something positive about the RS interior. The leather on the seats is different than the TTS. It isn't smooth. You don't slide all over. Much better!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Let me say something positive about the RS interior. The leather on the seats is different than the TTS. It isn't smooth. You don't slide all over. Much better!


The steering wheel is epic, interior is simple yet elegant, easier to read middle display thingy than colour one, I get Recaros which are fine nappa leather with white stitching. I can go on - big whoop about the touch screen nav, at least its got Nav- also means no finer prints on nice screen in car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> Let me say something positive about the RS interior. The leather on the seats is different than the TTS. It isn't smooth. You don't slide all over. Much better!


What are everyone's thoughts on the Alcantara-inserts vs. all-leather seats for the TT-RS? My guess is that the Alcantara $0 option is the same as the Alcantara in the TTS / TT option?

I thought the Alcantara would be cool just for the semi 2-tone color scheme (black / dark gray).

And my usual follow-on request... post some pics of the seats w/ the leather, please!


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> Uhh...my mother-in-law's 2010 Kia Sorrento has touch screen nav!


In talking with Audi at some of the auto shows, I don't think touch-screen is in the cards for Audi at any time in the near or mid-term future. The "smeary mess" that is current touch-screen display technology is something they feel they should be avoided as do many of their direct competitors (Mercedes, BMW, etc...). This is not a step backward in technology. If you think about aircraft avionics and other performance-oriented displays in general, touching the display surfaces (and obscuring the display) is something that simply isn't done as it obscures the display as it is being used and doesn't provide a positive tactile feedback that a control has been actuated. Perhaps once touch-screens don't show grime as much (an unfortunate side effect of interacting with humans) and are able to provide tactile feedback (currently in development), we'll see them in premium products.

Having both Audis and VWs without (Audi) and with (VW) touch-screen displays, I much prefer the the non-touch screen display as it always looks clean and unobscured. However, I always keep a micro-fiber cloth nearby to clean the touch-screen display in my VW.

Personally, I don't think of a touch-screen as being something found in a luxury/premium product. Haptics and the general feel of all touch-surfaces and control interfaces in premium/luxury product is something that the manufacturers do a ton of research/investment to ensure a very definite sense of tactile feedback to ensure an interface that inspires the confidence of the operator.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on the Alcantara-inserts vs. all-leather seats for the TT-RS? My guess is that the Alcantara $0 option is the same as the Alcantara in the TTS / TT option?
> 
> I thought the Alcantara would be cool just for the semi 2-tone color scheme (black / dark gray).
> 
> And my usual follow-on request... post some pics of the seats w/ the leather, please!


I ordered Alcantara because it's not hot in summer, not cold in winter, it breathes better than leather and grips your butt in corners. Plus, I think it adds a touch of sportiness to the interior in exchange for some elegance. I've always wanted it in a car 

My friend just took delivery of a Q5 with Alcantara. I liked it a lot. I didn't realize that there's some reflective material underneath it and it shines through the perforations in the material. Basically, it sparkles a bit. I think it will look nice with my Suzuka exterior.


















- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I ordered Alcantara because it's not hot in summer, not cold in winter, it breathes better than leather and grips your butt in corners. Plus, I think it adds a touch of sportiness to the interior in exchange for some elegance. I've always wanted it in a car
> 
> My friend just took delivery of a Q5 with Alcantara. I liked it a lot. I didn't realize that there's some reflective material underneath it and it shines through the perforations in the material. Basically, it sparkles a bit. I think it will look nice with my Suzuka exterior.
> 
> ...


I thought you were red??? 

I want alcantara steering wheel  

Now THAT is cool !


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> I thought you were red???


I know... the balls on that guy!! after all the Misano pics I posted for him!!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

tformanek said:


> In talking with Audi at some of the auto shows, I don't think touch-screen is in the cards for Audi at any time in the near or mid-term future. The "smeary mess" that is current touch-screen display technology is something they feel they should be avoided as do many of their direct competitors (Mercedes, BMW, etc...). This is not a step backward in technology. If you think about aircraft avionics and other performance-oriented displays in general, touching the display surfaces (and obscuring the display) is something that simply isn't done as it obscures the display as it is being used and doesn't provide a positive tactile feedback that a control has been actuated. Perhaps once touch-screens don't show grime as much (an unfortunate side effect of interacting with humans) and are able to provide tactile feedback (currently in development), we'll see them in premium products.
> 
> Having both Audis and VWs without (Audi) and with (VW) touch-screen displays, I much prefer the the non-touch screen display as it always looks clean and unobscured. However, I always keep a micro-fiber cloth nearby to clean the touch-screen display in my VW.
> 
> *Personally, I don't think of a touch-screen as being something found in a luxury/premium product.* Haptics and the general feel of all touch-surfaces and control interfaces in premium/luxury product is something that the manufacturers do a ton of research/investment to ensure a very definite sense of tactile feedback to ensure an interface that inspires the confidence of the operator.


What about the iPhone or iPad? While the current non-touchscreen Nav UI's do look classier (but aren't as convenient / fast to use), that's only because most touchscreen Nav UIs are pretty bad (other than Garmin's, I'd say). 

Personally, I'd like to see a fast-responding touchscreen UI like you find on mobile phones nowadays move in to the automotive head units.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> I thought you were red???


I vote for red, too.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Huge fan or the red


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Just another positive difference between the TTS and RS I want to share...

The stock rear license place lights are LEDs. That was an easy mod I did on the TTS.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

Marty said:


> What about the iPhone or iPad? While the current non-touchscreen Nav UI's do look classier (but aren't as convenient / fast to use), that's only because most touchscreen Nav UIs are pretty bad (other than Garmin's, I'd say).
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see a fast-responding touchscreen UI like you find on mobile phones nowadays move in to the automotive head units.


The iPhone and iPad are certainly nice consumer products and provide a very responsive, but they aren't intended to be used as vehicle systems interface or other critical interface. Unfortunately, the lead-time for integrating systems into a larger system such as a car requires a long lead time usually best measured in "technology generations" for consumer devices such as phones and tablets/slates. It would be great if some vehicle manufacturer could come up with a way to inject that technology later into their design/validation process so there wouldn't be such a lag.

Having a touch screen-based interface today in an environment such as a vehicle (whether for nav/entertainment or other controls) brings with it a whole host of problems:

* The inevitable biofilm that human interaction leaves on a plastic/polycarbonate/glass surface degrades the surface over time reducing the visibility, clarity and longevity of the display.

* Does not provide positive haptic feedback other than perhaps aural cues (however, haptic displays are being developed that can provide tactile feedback, but would currently require bare-digit interaction)

* Does not work consistently with all humans varying ranges of capacity/capability or with gloves/prosthetics

* Requires the user to obscure the display in order to interact with it (not always a good choice in an environment where the user is required to maintain positive control)

* Does not provide a precision interface (i.e., pushing near a soft-button resulting in a “miss” vs. the positive toggle of a physical button)

I'd love to see better display and interface technology come to the vehicles. Touch screens are an interesting solution to maintaining a lot of surface area for the display while combining the controls, but there are inherent drawbacks. Touch screens have been around for a while and have found their way into the nav/entertainment systems lot of vehicles (like the RNS-510 found in many VWs), but they still provide a secondary interface for frequently-used functions (edge buttons, steering wheel buttons, voice interface, etc…). Audi is currently going with a remote touchpad in their latest iteration of the MMI in the A6/A7/A8 which is a familiar interface for those who have used touchpads on notebook computers. It will be interesting to see how this progresses and what innovations will occur to overcome some of these limitations.


That Volcano TT is looking awesome. I nearly bought a Volcano Red TTS last year with the Magma Red/Black leather interior--great looking vehicle.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

tformanek said:


> Having a touch screen-based interface today in an environment such as a vehicle (whether for nav/entertainment or other controls) brings with it a whole host of problems:
> 
> * The inevitable biofilm that human interaction leaves on a plastic/polycarbonate/glass surface degrades the surface over time reducing the visibility, clarity and longevity of the display.


Longevity of the display, really? I think all of these are something easily solved. If the screen gets a little dirty over time, just wipe it off like anything else. I can't remember having to specifically clean my last touchscreen Nav over the last 2 years of ownership.



tformanek said:


> * Does not provide positive haptic feedback other than perhaps aural cues (however, haptic displays are being developed that can provide tactile feedback, but would currently require bare-digit interaction)


Audible and visual feedback is great for this application, IMO. As long as the visual feedback is FAST (responsive), then it has proven to be more then sufficient (again, I reference the best consumer product smartphones out there). Rotating a clicking wheel is a step backwards in feedback, again IMO, because you have to wait and watch on the screen for visual feedback on what actually happened in response to how far you turned the wheel, rather than just touching exactly what you want and already having an expectation for what the response is exactly going to be.



tformanek said:


> * Does not work consistently with all humans varying ranges of capacity/capability or with gloves/prosthetics


Same for button interfaces if you're talking about resistive touch screens. For capacitive touch screens (which I haven't seen in any head units yet), there is that limitation of operation with non-conductive surfaces (like gloves). I believe that's why the automotive industry focuses on resistive touch screens or optical-based touch screens.



tformanek said:


> * Requires the user to obscure the display in order to interact with it (not always a good choice in an environment where the user is required to maintain positive control)


You have to obscure the button in a traditional button interface to interact with the control, too. In the case of the touchscreen, you're just obscuring the button UI when you press it, similar to a traditional mechanical button.



tformanek said:


> * Does not provide a precision interface (i.e., pushing near a soft-button resulting in a “miss” vs. the positive toggle of a physical button)


You can "miss" a mechanical button, too. IMO this really comes down to a thoughtful touchscreen UI design that makes it easy to use and is tolerant of the reasonable range of input expect in a car. For example, if you use a touchscreen Garmin Nav that is integrated in to the Kenwood head-units, you'll see that all of the UI buttons are very large and very easy to hit, and the unit is very responsive.



tformanek said:


> I'd love to see better display and interface technology come to the vehicles. Touch screens are an interesting solution to maintaining a lot of surface area for the display while combining the controls, but there are inherent drawbacks. Touch screens have been around for a while and have found their way into the nav/entertainment systems lot of vehicles (like the RNS-510 found in many VWs), but they still provide a secondary interface for frequently-used functions (edge buttons, steering wheel buttons, voice interface, etc…). Audi is currently going with a remote touchpad in their latest iteration of the MMI in the A6/A7/A8 which is a familiar interface for those who have used touchpads on notebook computers. It will be interesting to see how this progresses and what innovations will occur to overcome some of these limitations.


A touchpad sounds like an interesting solution (I assume it's a trackpad?). I'd be interested to try one out sometime!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

joshsmith said:


> I want alcantara steering wheel
> 
> Now THAT is cool !


My buddy has a stock "M package" Alcantara steering wheel in his ~2004 BMW 330. It felt GREAT for the first few years, but by now all of the "fuzzy" surface of the Alcantara has worn off, absorbed hand oils, and turned in to a pretty nasty looking rubbery wheel.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> I know... the balls on that guy!! after all the Misano pics I posted for him!!


Hah! I changed my order the other day. I loved the red in the dark showroom but then I was looking at a Misano RS5 in the sun. I decided it looked a little too desperate and there's not enough metallic in Misano to keep me happy. I like **** that sparkles 

I think the Suzuka looks very technical and especially so when combined with the Aluminum package. Now I just need to DIY re-finish the wheels to look like the Titanium wheels or I need to find some cheap replicas (no luck yet).

My dealer confirmed the color change with Audi. I'm still waiting on the build date, etc...

- Jeremy -


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

Marty said:


> Longevity of the display, really? I think all of these are something easily solved. If the screen gets a little dirty over time, just wipe it off like anything else. I can't remember having to specifically clean my last touchscreen Nav over the last 2 years of ownership.


Sebum and oil from the human skin when baked in a hot car/aircraft is very destructive to even the best polycarbonates and other automotive-grade finishes. Even without environmental extremes have you ever noticed how keys on a computer keyboard get smooth and lose their texture after a lot of repeated use? Same thing happens to touch screens (and they end up taking on a yellowish hue from the exposure over time even with religious cleaning). You probably don't want to know about the chemistry that's happening there--it's pretty gross.  Cleaning the surface with alcohol is probably the best solution. Use of Corning's Gorilla Glass is being explored for a lot of applications for covering displays (as Apple has used it a lot), but it tends to shatter badly vs. today's rigid polycarbonates so isn't very suitable today for vehicular use.



Marty said:


> Audible and visual feedback is great for this application, IMO. As long as the visual feedback is FAST (responsive), then it has proven to be more then sufficient (again, I reference the best consumer product smartphones out there). Rotating a clicking wheel is a step backwards in feedback, again IMO, because you have to wait and watch on the screen for visual feedback on what actually happened in response to how far you turned the wheel, rather than just touching exactly what you want and already having an expectation for what the response is exactly going to be.


When there are other sounds in the cabin, this aural response can be problematic for the human/machine interface--especially if helmets/headsets are required. I can't agree more on the responsiveness of the interfaces, but current OEM designs found in vehicles are based on technology that is at least 3 years old based on the lead times to integrate them into the overall vehicle design and validate the longetivity/engineering of the design. The sheer number of features are emphasized over quick performance for automotive applications, but the technology is getting better and will continue to improve as manufacturers invest in this more over time and integrate more deeply with the vehicles other systems. Just remember, OEM stuff in a car has at least a 3-year lead time, so it's important to adjust your expectations accordingly. The latest generation of these devices are nearing the responsiveness of today's consumer devices (due to additional processing power found in the vehicle systems that run the software), but the interfaces for the users still leave a lot to be desired IMO. There's a lot of opportunities for improvement there (and available jobs--I'm hiring!  ). In the world of aircraft, all of the interface and symbology is pretty much dictated by various international avation standards bodies.




Marty said:


> Same for button interfaces if you're talking about resistive touch screens. For capacitive touch screens (which I haven't seen in any head units yet), there is that limitation of operation with non-conductive surfaces (like gloves). I believe that's why the automotive industry focuses on resistive touch screens or optical-based touch screens.


Buttons can be indexed (have raised features/specially textured surfaces) to give them a unique/positve feel for the user and can include features unique to the "throw"--a felt click, break point or other haptic index that lets the user know the control has been actuated without having to wait to process an aural or visual cue or use another sense (buttons that release an odor when actuated, anyone?  ) 




Marty said:


> You have to obscure the button in a traditional button interface to interact with the control, too. In the case of the touchscreen, you're just obscuring the button UI when you press it, similar to a traditional mechanical button.


True, when you push a button, the button itself is obscured, but if the button in and of itself is not a display device, you will not obscure the information displayed in a well-designed human/machine interface. With avionics and many automotive displays, you press a button next to a soft (displayed) menu, thus having the best of both worlds--however, it reqires a lot more physical real estate. 



Marty said:


> You can "miss" a mechanical button, too. IMO this really comes down to a thoughtful touchscreen UI design that makes it easy to use and is tolerant of the reasonable range of input expect in a car. For example, if you use a touchscreen Garmin Nav that is integrated in to the Kenwood head-units, you'll see that all of the UI buttons are very large and very easy to hit, and the unit is very responsive.


Sure, you can miss a button easily in an "unguided poke" scenario. Pilots are actually "taught" how to actuate switches and push buttons in aircraft and how to sit to be able to reach them easily (i.e., without having to lean forward or reposition their body). Many are taught to rest their middle digit next to or above a button as a guide for your index finger. Many switches are textured or caged in such a manner that they can be used simply by feel. In a vehicle cabin that may be shaking/inverted/experiencing accelerations/decelerations, it is important to understand that much planning and consideration has gone into how every switch and interface performs. Manufacturers go through this again and again to try to drive out what feels the most intuitive for the user while having to use the fewest number of senses to perform the required activity. Cultural differnces very much come into play with this too as many of you have learned over the years from having European vehicles. Some automotive interfaces may seem backward and counter-intuitive to us, but are straighforward for their native culture (think right-hand drive, for example).

Take Audi's MMI button/dial/pointer interface, for example. There are several indexes and ridges around the buttons and controls. These were chosen to permit the user to recognize the buttons by feel without having to look at them. The display is mounted high and recessed to be more in the operator's line of sight and in-plane with dash instrumentation. The controls are intended to mostly be actuated by feel with multiple means of performing the same function so the user doesn't have to be heads-down to actuate controls. The Audi A7 has even introduced an available color HUD and if you've used it (or technologies like it in other very recent vehicles) for a length of time, you'll find all of the dashboard displays become very secondary and almost more distracting than anything else. You feel much safter keeping your eye line positioned outside of the vehicle's cabin and are much more aware of what is happening around the vehicle.

We're really talking about two different things. The interface on an iPhone/iPad is geared toward that consumer device's purposes (phone calls and hand-held computing) and the limited real estate inherent on such a device. The real innovation in touch screen technology is the combination of the display and input interface. For a device that must be a certain size (like a phone or portable navigation device), this is an ingenous feature when combined with an intuitive user interface (as is the case with both Garmin, Apple and others). The displays and interfaces in a vehicle are designed in a way to facilitate a driving interface that is safe and lends itself to increasing the operator's situational awareness.



Marty said:


> A touchpad sounds like an interesting solution (I assume it's a trackpad?). I'd be interested to try one out sometime!


It is a trackpad--it even has multiple input modes (not all of which I feel are very intuitive--again, a cultural difference it seems). I still feel like we're in the very, very early days of bringing this type of electronics into the automotive world and it will continue to evolve in very exciting ways! It will continue to improve (and hopefully be less distracting).

By the way... I'm getting antsy for my TT-RS to be delivered next week.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

Marty said:


> My buddy has a stock "M package" Alcantara steering wheel in his ~2004 BMW 330. It felt GREAT for the first few years, but by now all of the "fuzzy" surface of the Alcantara has worn off, absorbed hand oils, and turned in to a pretty nasty looking rubbery wheel.


Yay, sebum and other human biofilm strikes again! Natural surfaces such as leather resist it pretty well, but us humans and our excretions are pretty persistent. I love the idea and look of alcantara and suedes, but longevity in always seems to suffer.

Oh, our constantly decomposing world!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

tformanek said:


> Sebum and oil from the human skin when baked in a hot car/aircraft is very destructive to even the best polycarbonates and other automotive-grade finishes. Even without environmental extremes have you ever noticed how keys on a computer keyboard get smooth and lose their texture after a lot of repeated use? Same thing happens to touch screens (and they end up taking on a yellowish hue from the exposure over time even with religious cleaning).  You probably don't want to know about the chemistry that's happening there--it's pretty gross.  Cleaning the surface with alcohol is probably the best solution. Use of Corning's Gorilla Glass is being explored for a lot of applications for covering displays (as Apple has used it a lot), but it tends to shatter badly vs. today's rigid polycarbonates so isn't very suitable today for vehicular use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of interesting points here! I suppose the thing to keep in mind (as you mention) is how slow the development cycles are for the electronics in the car. And I do still think (for at least me as a customer) that borrowing heavily from the latest handheld touchscreen device UIs for ease of use and responsiveness would make a better in-car consumer-automotive head unit experience.

Your TT-RS comes next week?! Nice... mine's over a month out, still.


----------



## S5quattro (Jul 27, 2011)

*Request Suzuka Grey High Res*

I may have a lead on a Suzuka grey TTRS coming in soon. 

Can someone post up some high res of this. Was wanting Ibis but might take this since its so different


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

S5quattro said:


> I may have a lead on a Suzuka grey TTRS coming in soon.
> 
> Can someone post up some high res of this. Was wanting Ibis but might take this since its so different


Something like this.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

R5T said:


> Something like this.


Looks great, but don't be fooled. The car looks much more grey/blue in person than that. It's a VERY difficult color to catch on camera. Here's the best photo I've taken of Suzuka:










- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

S5quattro said:


> I may have a lead on a Suzuka grey TTRS coming in soon.
> 
> Can someone post up some high res of this. Was wanting Ibis but might take this since its so different


Beggars can't be choosers. 

Personally, I think Suzuka might be a good compromise to Ibis. It's closer than black, blue, or red.


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

for the people that already got there car what kind of mile's did the car have on the Speedometer


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

hisham678 said:


> for the people that already got there car what kind of mile's did the car have on the Speedometer


Are you talking about the Speedometer? 200mph LOL!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

hisham678 said:


> for the people that already got there car what kind of mile's did the car have on the Speedometer


22! What's with that? How many did others have?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> Are you talking about the Speedometer? 200mph LOL!


That's funny, I was trying to track that down this weekend. Will be cool to own something with a 200mph speedometer, and one that can use almost all of it too


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

My car got off the truck with 10. Dealership put 2 on it to fill up with gas. I got it with 12.


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

Trying to get a feel on what kind miles it would have on it when it gets of the truck.
How long would they hold a car at the port?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*Pics of the beast!*

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/12065.phtml


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## cwt-tt rs (Aug 9, 2011)

really nice pic of your car

do you have pic of the front seat ?

thanks


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay, happy new owner! My car caused quite a stir at the dealership, almost everyone there commented on it and the saleswoman said she had to put a SOLD sign on it in the showroom to keep people off. Even the GM I believe had to come out and snap a few camera phone pictures before I left. I only got around 25 miles of driving in, first impressions are good, but I'll wait a few days before a full report. Without further ado, the only TT-RS in Houston (pretty sure anyway), Sepang Blue, Tech, Aluminum Pack.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Very nice....you should be proud....enjoy it.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

I love the aluminum rear trim. Wish they add that to the titanium exhaust package.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Love the new ride!! Gotta do something with the sneakers:facepalm:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Fissues said:


> Love the new ride!! Gotta do something with the sneakers:facepalm:


Hah. I like his shoes. 

Interesting that out of the people that have posted photos of their new RS's, none of them have a front plate mounted.

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Interesting that out of the people that have posted photos of their new RS's, none of them have a front plate mounted.
> 
> - Jeremy -


I'm supposed to in NY, but they look hideous...especially on a car with a grill like the TT RS. I didn't have a plate on our 1st Q7 for 3.5 years or the TTS for 2+ years, and never got pulled over for it. Knock on wood.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Scott, great car. Looks awesome.

It's cool how there are different ways to dress up the RS.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Sepang looks great with the alum trim. I just hate how US have to have that orange reflector in the headlights lol


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats bro - looks hot!!


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

FINALLY!

My Suzuka Grey TTRS has hit the dealership! I'll have pics tomorrow when I go to drive the car. Won't be able to take her home until the end of next week though


----------



## cwt-tt rs (Aug 9, 2011)

bsmack said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> My Suzuka Grey TTRS has hit the dealership! I'll have pics tomorrow when I go to drive the car. Won't be able to take her home until the end of next week though


lucky you
i have to wait until mid september
if you have a chance can you post a pic of the front seat 

thanks

have a nice weekend


----------



## PhoenixTTRS (Aug 12, 2011)

*Alcantara Seats in TTRS*

First post, but have been following the TTRS threads for a few months. 

I saw a TTRS on AutoTrader today with the "standard" alcantara seats meaning they were not the perforated ones. 

Question - does the type of alcantara in the TTRS depend on the whether or not one has selected the Titanium package? I have an A3 TDI S line with the Titanium package which as the perforated alcantara seats, as does my 2011 TT S line (Titanium package not an option).

The non-S line TT/A5 or non-Titanium S4 optioned Audis I have seen do not have the perforated alcantara seats.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

PhoenixTTRS said:


> First post, but have been following the TTRS threads for a few months.
> 
> I saw a TTRS on AutoTrader today with the "standard" alcantara seats meaning they were not the perforated ones.
> 
> ...


I don't think it matters, either way you get solid (non-perforated) black alcantara.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I don't think it matters, either way you get solid (non-perforated) black alcantara.


That's kind of a bummer. I rode in an A4 with the perforated the other day and really liked the sparkly look.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi All,
congrats on new owners...have had my TT-RS Roadster since 2009 - there is much more to the car once you start driving it at pace that will impress.

As all owners have said and I was the same when I collected the car...you just want to drive it. Mind you, I do drive mine...have over 23k miles on it and it still puts smile on my face.

The Speed uptake is truly astonishing on a standard car however put a Stage 1 map on the car and it becomes an entirely different beast.

Ohh, don't worry about treating it like a baby from new...I have driven mine hard like I stole it from day one and I still cannot break that damn engine...!!!

More info here (read response #7 - there are various links to some more info from me) - http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=8939.

Am happy to answer any questions about the car or make your way over to the only dedicated TT-RS forum I know - http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=19 - for more tips and help plus the occasional British banter...!!!


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I went and drove the car today...and WOW. That's really all I have to say.

Unfortunately the car was in the dealer's garage, and the pictures came out terrible, so no pics today 

The car also wasn't dealer prepped as they had just gotten it...there was still cardboard wrapped over the interior, foam on the outside, etc.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

996cab said:


> More info here (read response #7 - there are various links to some more info from me) - http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=8939.
> 
> Am happy to answer any questions about the car or make your way over to the only dedicated TT-RS forum I know - http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=19 - for more tips and help plus the occasional British banter...!!!


I am definitely a fan of yours! I've been reading your sensible advice and experience for some time now.

I hope to do many of your mods. If I may be permitted to copy one of your posts here... like you Brits are keen to say... BLOODY BRILLIANT!!



> Well,
> after 2 years of ownership and 23.5k miles I thought I ought to do an update as the US & Canada will get the TT-RS soon so here goes updates of all areas and the mods I have done with reasons given;
> *
> EXHAUST
> ...


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you Axel1.

This car is deceptive...once you live with it you realise how good it is in more ways than not...it really is a hoot to drive and so much more fun than journos claim...OHH, if you don't like it...there will be a queue at your door when selling it...


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

bsmack said:


> Well I went and drove the car today...and WOW. That's really all I have to say.
> 
> Unfortunately the car was in the dealer's garage, and the pictures came out terrible, so no pics today
> 
> The car also wasn't dealer prepped as they had just gotten it...there was still cardboard wrapped over the interior, foam on the outside, etc.


Congrats!! The one with the CF Mirrors and the Wing Delete, Is that your car?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

cwt-tt rs said:


> I have to wait until mid september...


cwt-tt rs picking his car up early!!!


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Fissues said:


> Congrats!! The one with the CF Mirrors and the Wing Delete, Is that your car?


CF mirrors, I most definitely have the wing though!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i'm sure towing a car like that is good for the haldex


----------



## cwt-tt rs (Aug 9, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> cwt-tt rs picking his car up early!!!


 i also get the titanium package
it`s look like mine


----------



## RhoneRanger (Aug 8, 2011)

*Picked it Wednesday*

Hi, this is my first post to this forum although I've been tracking everyone's progress for the past month+. Congrats to everyone who has received their cars. For those still waiting, you won't be disappointed.

I picked up my new TT RS Wednesday (8/10) to replace my 2004 S4 MT6. This is my second Audi the household's 4th. Sepang Blue, Aluminum Optic pkg, Heated Seats, Alcantara, Tech pkg, sport muffler.

My car had 44 miles on it when I took delivery. It seems high compared to others posting their delivery mileage here?

Impressions:
- Loads of torque anywhere in the rev band
- Not as loud in the cabin as I was expecting although there can be a lot of tire noise depending on road surface and speed (is there a relatively quiet performance tire on the market?)
- Great seats, very comfortable
- Visibility is fine just about everywhere - front, behind, sides
- The gearbox seems familiar with a similar feel to my S4 but with shorter throws
- I seem to have lost some storage space during the upgrade from the S4 to the TT RS although I can't complain much 
- I haven't had it past 4000 RPM yet so I'm curious about how well it will perform in the upper rev range once it's broken-in
- Brakes are phenomenal, and yes, they create dust in quantities similar to other Audi models
- The sport button is interesting yet I haven't had a chance to really do much with it. The most obvious change for me so far is stiffened ride and greater throttle sensitivity.

I am interested in performance brake pads are available for the TT RS to US owners and others experience with them. I see where Pagid has some available but I don't have any experience with the brand. The part number for the front pads also appears to be unique to the TT RS within their lineup.

Below are some pics...

Cheers


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

RhoneRanger said:


> Hi, this is my first post to this forum although I've been tracking everyone's progress for the past month+. Congrats to everyone who has received their cars. For those still waiting, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> I picked up my new TT RS Wednesday (8/10) to replace my 2004 S4 MT6. This is my second Audi the household's 4th. Sepang Blue, Aluminum Optic pkg, Heated Seats, Alcantara, Tech pkg, sport muffler.
> 
> ...


Looks good! Sepang + Alu is sexy. 44 miles is really high. I hate to say it, but I'm sure the dealer took it out for a joy ride. Most people's cars are showing up with 5-10 miles. Oh well. At least she's yours now. Best not to dwell on the past 

Break it in however you want but the engine really sings above 4k. The exhaust is also quite a bit louder when the Sport button is pressed. Pagid pads are great and you should be able to get some low dust pads. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Most people's cars are showing up with 5-10 miles. Oh well. At least she's yours now.


For the record, I looked at the ODO in mine when it was up on the roof still wrapped in plastic and it was showing 11 miles. When I picked it up it had 19. The saleswoman told me she took it to get gas which accounts for most of that. A mechanic buddy of mine said PDI should include a "short" drive just to make sure there's nothing obvious that was overlooked. 44 is a lot, but I doubt you could do much damage in that short of time.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Congrats! Could you post some pics of the alcantara seats and interior? Thanks!



RhoneRanger said:


> Hi, this is my first post to this forum although I've been tracking everyone's progress for the past month+. Congrats to everyone who has received their cars. For those still waiting, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> I picked up my new TT RS Wednesday (8/10) to replace my 2004 S4 MT6. This is my second Audi the household's 4th. Sepang Blue, Aluminum Optic pkg, Heated Seats, Alcantara, Tech pkg, sport muffler.
> 
> ...


----------



## RhoneRanger (Aug 8, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> For the record, I looked at the ODO in mine when it was up on the roof still wrapped in plastic and it was showing 11 miles. When I picked it up it had 19. The saleswoman told me she took it to get gas which accounts for most of that. A mechanic buddy of mine said PDI should include a "short" drive just to make sure there's nothing obvious that was overlooked. 44 is a lot, but I doubt you could do much damage in that short of time.


Agreed, not too worried about the mileage from the dealer since it was their first TT RS delivery; just sharing.


----------



## RhoneRanger (Aug 8, 2011)

Marty said:


> Congrats! Could you post some pics of the alcantara seats and interior? Thanks!


Here you go...










Front Driver Seat









Front Seats Top









Driver Side Seat Pan -dirty already-









Back Seat









Back Seats - top only


















Driver Side Adjustments


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

RhoneRanger said:


> Here you go...


Nice, thanks! How do you like the alcantara? I'm torn since the alcantara is on the base TT, so I figure the normal TT-RS leather must be a nice upgrade. The 2-tone of the alcantara must look pretty nice though.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Axel1 said:


> cwt-tt rs picking his car up early!!!


You can't tow a TT RS like this, it's a 4wd.


----------



## RhoneRanger (Aug 8, 2011)

Marty said:


> Nice, thanks! How do you like the alcantara? I'm torn since the alcantara is on the base TT, so I figure the normal TT-RS leather must be a nice upgrade. The 2-tone of the alcantara must look pretty nice though.


I like the alcantara quite a bit. It's a nice change from the leather I've had the past several years. It seems to keep me planted in the seat better than leather.

I always liked the look of the alcantara option in the B6 S4 and it looks just as nice in the TT RS, maybe better.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Another "quirk" of the TT interior is the width and material of the door sills. The plastic used is easily scuffed and marred so you have to be very carefull getting in and out not to touch your feet to it. I've seen brand new ones with only showroom wear already having lots of marks. Be very careful, my technique is putting a foot in first before getting in, then carefully lifting the other leg in once seated. If anyone knows a product that will make the scuffs go away, let me know so I can keep some handy.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

mtbscoTT said:


> Another "quirk" of the TT interior is the width and material of the door sills. The plastic used is easily scuffed and marred so you have to be very carefull getting in and out not to touch your feet to it. I've seen brand new ones with only showroom wear already having lots of marks. Be very careful, my technique is putting a foot in first before getting in, then carefully lifting the other leg in once seated. If anyone knows a product that will make the scuffs go away, let me know so I can keep some handy.


Armor All, or most general cleaners take away the scuffs. It's a fact of life, may as well get used to it


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Not sure if you can get a sense of the texture on the leather.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Here's a pic of the exhaust between the secondary cats and the rear resonators.










No sensors back there.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> Here's a pic of the exhaust between the secondary cats and the rear resonators.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just had a thought... What does the exhaust manifold look like? How are they splitting 5 cylinders into two pipes & cats? 

Anyway, good photo. Those are some pretty big pipes.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

RhoneRanger said:


> Driver Side Adjustments


I'm actually really disappointed that we don't get the perforated, sparkly seats. I mentioned it to my wife. She just made fun of me and accused me of liking the Spice Girls. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> Here's a pic of the exhaust between the secondary cats and the rear resonators.
> 
> No sensors back there.


FTW!!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> I just had a thought... What does the exhaust manifold look like? How are they splitting 5 cylinders into two pipes & cats?
> 
> Anyway, good photo. Those are some pretty big pipes.
> 
> - Jeremy -


5 cylinders into one turbo, then a single downpipe off of the turbo that splits to two pipes pretty quickly.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Yep and the first and best mod is to remove the 2nd CAT for a MileTek de-CAT item which we in the UK pay less than £200 fitted...IF you want to hear that 5-pot then it will be the best mod on th ecar by far...provded your country laws does not forbid you removing CATS.

When the 2nd CAT is replaced as noted above...the exhaust note at 2k to 2.2k RPM in 2nd to 6th gear whilst the SPORTS Button is in the 'ON' position is...erm..an experience to the ears...!!!

Again if your country laws allows full de-CAT then best 'bungs for bucks' is to de-CAT the full oem exhaust system...should only cost 3-hrs in labour MAX...cheaper than buying any aftermarket exhaust system and make no mistake...that oem full exhaust system is TOP quality. Once de-CAT... well, you can make your unsuspecting passenger wet themself with fear when you go past 3k RPM with Sports button ON or OFF!

I will not tell you about how you can make the note even harder from 2k to 7K RPM...you will just have to read my article at VAGOC relating to changes made to my exhaust...

Ohh, BTW..I am not a boy racer...3 kids; sensible wife; MD of a few companies and 41 this year but sometimes a man likes to be a boy...just sometimes...


----------



## PhoenixTTRS (Aug 12, 2011)

*Leather Seats Specially Treated to Reduce Thermal Heating*

Dr. Doom,

I have an article from Audi data 4/7/10 describing changes to the Audi TT for MY11 (in U.S.) and in that article Audi states that the leather seat covers are specially treated to reduce thermal heating by as much as 68 degrees F when the TT is parked in the sun.

The "texture" may be the leather treatment Audi has applied. Do they feel "cooler" than your TTS?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

996cab said:


> Yep and the first and best mod is to remove the 2nd CAT for a MileTek de-CAT item which we in the UK pay less than £200 fitted...IF you want to hear that 5-pot then it will be the best mod on th ecar by far...provded your country laws does not forbid you removing CATS.
> 
> When the 2nd CAT is replaced as noted above...the exhaust note at 2k to 2.2k RPM in 2nd to 6th gear whilst the SPORTS Button is in the 'ON' position is...erm..an experience to the ears...!!!
> 
> ...


I might be missing something here, but wouldn't removing part of the cats or all of them affect emissions? Some states here in the US are stricter than others, but I think almost all of them now require some sort of smog testing on a regular basis. Here in Texas, they read off the OBD port on newer cars at your yearly inspection, older cars actually require a treadmill test.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> I might be missing something here, but wouldn't removing part of the cats or all of them affect emissions? Some states here in the US are stricter than others, but I think almost all of them now require some sort of smog testing on a regular basis. Here in Texas, they read off the OBD port on newer cars at your yearly inspection, older cars actually require a treadmill test.


Yes but it depends on how they test. On most newer cars all they do is scan for faults and emissions readiness codes, if those are all ok then you pass the test. Those codes are generally set by the readings from the O2 sensor. 

Now here's the good part about the RS, as you can see in Domm's post above, the secondary cats on the RS do not have an O2 sensor behind them. That means that you can remove those cats and the car has no idea. There's still a primary cat in the downpipe right where it mates up to the turbo. In the pic below you can see the bung for the post-cat O2 sensor. 

So you can't remove the primary cat without throwing a fault unless you get programming to clear the fault (Revo's Stage2 programming for the RS does that). But you can remove the secondary cats without any problems.

In this pic the primary cat is in the large chamber at the left of the picture with the post-cat O2 sensor right after. Then the downpipe splits into two and the first part of those pipes is the flex tube. Further down, bolted up to the downpipe are the two secondary cats. Those are the pipes that the Milltek secondary cat bypass replaces.










And finally if you want even more noise out of the stock system you could remove the two rear resonators. In this pic the stock exhaust is on the left and you can see the two small resonators right where the two pipes go back to a single.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Yes but it depends on how they test. On most newer cars all they do is scan for faults and emissions readiness codes, if those are all ok then you pass the test. Those codes are generally set by the readings from the O2 sensor.
> 
> Now here's the good part about the RS, as you can see in Domm's post above, the secondary cats on the RS do not have an O2 sensor behind them. That means that you can remove those cats and the car has no idea. There's still a primary cat in the downpipe right where it mates up to the turbo. In the pic below you can see the bung for the post-cat O2 sensor.
> 
> ...


Thx John...you got it spot-on with the explanation. Removing 2nd CAT does not throw and CEL and it is debateable how much emmission that lets out to affect the ozone.

The removal of the silencers by the 'Y' pipe is what I have also done and the sound is really nice. Just in case I have to...I have still got my 2nd CATs and Primary CAT - I bought replacements - so that IF neccessary I can put whichever one back that is mandated.

I wanted to put the Primary CAT back in place and revert back to REVO Stage 1 as we now know that REVO Stage 2 is not quicker than Stage 1...I may still do that just to ensure I atleast have a CAT in place though I do not want to lose that exhaust note...we shall see what happens.

So I have all angles covered - but that exhaust note is worth hearing de-CAT.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

996cab said:


> Thx John...you got it spot-on with the explanation. Removing 2nd CAT does not throw and CEL and it is debateable how much emmission that lets out to affect the ozone.
> 
> The removal of the silencers by the 'Y' pipe is what I have also done and the sound is really nice. Just in case I have to...I have still got my 2nd CATs and Primary CAT - I bought replacements - so that IF neccessary I can put whichever one back that is mandated.
> 
> ...


I've been following your threads closely  So how bad does the exhaust smell without the cats in place? I figured I'd run with the secondary cat bypass pipes until I got a chip and then swap and remove the primary cat for lower EGT and put the secondary back in just to keep the car from smelling horribly.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

You can hear the exhaust note below;


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I heard on the news last week that work productivity in the US had dropped off by 4% last month.

I now understand why.

It was the imminent arrival of the TT-RS and the frequenters to this board being preoccupied.

It doesn't look good for next months productivity calculation either.

Maybe we will be back to the grind stone in a few more months, maybe.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I've been following your threads closely  So how bad does the exhaust smell without the cats in place? I figured I'd run with the secondary cat bypass pipes until I got a chip and then swap and remove the primary cat for lower EGT and put the secondary back in just to keep the car from smelling horribly.


John couple of things;
1) the smell is noticeably stronger - 25% more is my MAX estimate when I went full de-CAT. I did not notice any differencein smell with just 2nd CATS removed.

2) On all the logs I have...EGT is higher with Primary CAT removed hence I may replace that and go back to REVO Stage 1. So with REVO S1, EGT topped 890 degrees Celcius however that went as high as 1000 degrees celcius with Primary CAT removed though with Stage 2. 

If you put oem 2nd CAT back in, you may lose engine power as I did...basically, we initially removed Prime CAT and left 2nd CAT in place and engine was down on power compared to Prime CAT in place and no 2nd CAT. So I took off 2nd CAT just to test (the plan was to then fit Prime CAT, leave 2nd CAT off and still fit new 'Y' pipe)...well, when I heard the exhaust with Prime & 2nd CAT out (thus de-CAT) but with new 'Y' pipe which took away the two small rear silencers...I told the garage to NOT TOUCH THE EXHAUST...as the note was so NICE! But I do plan to fit Prime CAT and test with the hope that I do not lose exhaust note...

I have given up worrying about EGT as this 2.5L engine just seems to be happy running hot...performance has NEVER been affected however I have a favoured REVO SPS settings on S2 of B8 T5 F6...car is very strong with this settings.

I may fit WMI BUT am not that fussed now as removing the rubber seal by the windscreen had such a huge effect on oil temps that am sure EGT may also have dropped due to that...I have as yet to log & test.

TBH, my trip at Le Mans was punishing on the car - open pit lane; 22 degrees ambient; sunny all day; out on session 30 mins at a time...car just purred and wanted more...only I got tired after 30 mins of track time per outing...!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

LongviewTx said:


> I heard on the news last week that work productivity in the US had dropped off by 4% last month.
> 
> I now understand why.
> 
> ...


LOL  nah... this is too much fun!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

996cab said:


> John couple of things;
> 
> 2) On all the logs I have...EGT is higher with Primary CAT removed hence I may replace that and go back to REVO Stage 1. So with REVO S1, EGT topped 890 degrees Celcius however that went as high as 1000 degrees celcius with Primary CAT removed though with Stage 2.


Huh, that is somewhat unexpected. I figured with the cat in place it would act like a big heat sink and hold heat in the pipe, not the other way around. Good to know tho, I will stick with original plan to do the 2nd cat bypass and resonator delete.

Oh, and I'm so very jealous of your track days at LeMans


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Oh, and I'm so very jealous of your track days at LeMans


I concur!! sweet videos & sounds! I especially loved the sounds of the "Drive By" video... simply amazing! Great driving too! Thanks for posting these 996CAB!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> 5 cylinders into one turbo, then a single downpipe off of the turbo that splits to two pipes pretty quickly.


OK, just getting a little paranoid now that I'm thinking about the mod. The "primary cat" is just before that O2 sensor? I believe that's where the one on my GTI is. It doesn't really look like at catalytic converter.

By law, we have to run a catalytic converter in the US. I'm not looking to do anything "illegal".


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

PhoenixTTRS said:


> Dr. Doom,
> 
> I have an article from Audi data 4/7/10 describing changes to the Audi TT for MY11 (in U.S.) and in that article Audi states that the leather seat covers are specially treated to reduce thermal heating by as much as 68 degrees F when the TT is parked in the sun.
> 
> The "texture" may be the leather treatment Audi has applied. Do they feel "cooler" than your TTS?


My name is Domm, not Doom. 

Hmmm, not sure if it's cooler. Maybe, but the biggest advantage is that I don't slide all over.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> OK, just getting a little paranoid now that I'm thinking about the mod. The "primary cat" is just before that O2 sensor? I believe that's where the one on my GTI is. It doesn't really look like at catalytic converter.
> 
> By law, we have to run a catalytic converter in the US. I'm not looking to do anything "illegal".


That's the first cat and you leave that one in place. The two cats further downstream, after the flex joints, are the ones you replace with the Milltek pipes. I suspect those are for cold start since the TTRS does not have any sort of secondary air injection system.

And yep, it's in there


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> That's the first cat and you leave that one in place. The two cats further downstream, after the flex joints, are the ones you replace with the Milltek pipes. I suspect those are for cold start since the TTRS does not have any sort of secondary air injection system.
> 
> And yep, it's in there


OMG! You've got it all. Great pic. 

Technically, you can then say that you are running with a catalytic converter. Hmmm.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> OMG! You've got it all. Great pic.


Heh, you have no idea the photo collection that I've got archived. I've completely modded this car in my head, just need to wait for it to show up


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> By law, we have to run a catalytic converter in the US. I'm not looking to do anything "illegal".




I'm not a tree huggin hippie but I think it's socially responsible to leave the cats in place....just my opinion! Have you seen the heat in the US this summer?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> OMG! You've got it all. Great pic.
> 
> Technically, you can then say that you are running with a catalytic converter. Hmmm.


And here it is without the cat


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I'm not a tree huggin hippie but I think it's socially responsible to leave the cats in place....just my opinion! Have you seen the heat in the US this summer?


It has a catalytic converter. There's debate as to what function the extra 2 actually do. Some say they are for sound, others for CO2. Who knows? But, they probably do have a benefit to the environment. 

Maybe if I take my extra 2 off, you can find a way to put them on yours.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Maybe if I take my extra 2 off, you can find a way to put them on yours.


Then I can sneak up on a Prius and scare the hell out of them. 

Someone said it was 25% more smell.....not sure that equates to pollution or not....why not just use larger high flow cats and no muffler? Would that work?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Then I can sneak up on a Prius and scare the hell out of them.
> 
> Someone said it was 25% more smell.....not sure that equates to pollution or not....why not just use larger high flow cats and no muffler? Would that work?


Only smells more if you totally decat, no additional smell if you just remove the secondary cats.

And if you're that worried about carbon footprint switch to a regular push mower instead of a gas 2-stroke.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> Not sure if you can get a sense of the texture on the leather.


Is the texture of the leather in the center area of the seat the same as the bolster area?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Huh, that is somewhat unexpected. I figured with the cat in place it would act like a big heat sink and hold heat in the pipe, not the other way around. Good to know tho, I will stick with original plan to do the 2nd cat bypass and resonator delete.


IMO, there's a good chance that the engine is not running as optimally without that 1st CAT in place, resulting in the excessive EGTs (that's not to say it couldn't be re-tuned by the appropriate folks to operate more optimally without the CAT)...

Shifting operating point of the engine significantly (such as improving say the volumetric efficiency with a significant exhaust flow increase) without re-optimizing the control software seems a little dicey to me.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> It has a catalytic converter. There's debate as to what function the extra 2 actually do. Some say they are for sound, others for CO2. Who knows? But, they probably do have a benefit to the environment.
> 
> Maybe if I take my extra 2 off, you can find a way to put them on yours.


The primary catalyst (the one closest to the turbo on the TT-RS) is the high-temperature catalyst responsible for all of the carbon-related oxidation reactions (conversion of CO to CO2, and unburnt hydrocarbons to CO2 and water).

The secondary catalyst operates at a lower temperature, and does the reduction of the nitrous oxides to nitrogen and oxygen. It's important here that as much of the oxygen in the incoming exhaust is already removed in the primary catalyst oxidation reactions. The nitrous reduction in this catalyst gets more important on these high-performance turbo motors since the higher combustion temperatures generally generate increased nitrous oxides.

The hydrocarbon oxidation and nitrous reduction are two very different chemistries (and are fabricated very differently) and as such I believe they are generally separated like this when there's a big temperature gradient in the exhaust (between the turbo exhaust and further downstream).

There really isn't much to be gained by removing these on a street car... can't we all just leave them on, please?


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Gents,
thx on the Le Mans compliments - it was my first trackday out of the UK and it had to be Le Mans...the vids were my first outing in the morning session...so mylines were just a joke until I learned the track by the afternoon session then I really had great fun.

On the CATs debate...I concur that the primary CAT should be left in place IF for nothing else to keep EGT lower...and even IF you do re-map we found a REVO Stage 1 was just as quick as a REVO Stage 2...btw Stage 2 is required forfull de-CAT but not so with a Stage 1. Also take note that when I removed the 2nd CAT, car run for a few hundred miles then threw CEL...Audi replaced a faulty 02 sensor FOC under warranty...yep the dealer saw that I had replaced the 2nd CAT however they made no fuss.

Personally, I now only use the car 80% for trackdays and 20% street - the street driving is mainly to drive to a trackday.

On the point of the engine not running at its optimum without the 2nd CAT...that is unproven and not worth '2nd guessing'...my MPG nor performance did not degrade when I removed the 2nd CAT...and I know others who did the modsaid same thing...mind you, you do not buy a Turbo charged car and worry about MPG...a Prius is best tool for getting great MPG. 1 get 11MPG on trackdays; 25MPG when street driving at pace; 35MPG+ on motorway driving at a steady 70MPH.

Marty makes some good points however, IMO, why buy a Turbo charged car and worry about emissions - these cars will always be 'tinkered' with and as such if emissions are of such concern then simply buy something else more appropriate...I try not to get involved with the emissions argument as the ratio of high performance cars to non-high performance cars does not warrant the argument...modern day cars are far more efficient and eco-friendly than most of us care to understand.

If anything, I would be more concerned about emmissions from developing countries than my little TT...let us keep things in perspective...! 

De-CAT for me is to allow me to enjoy the car...IF it can be proven to me meaningfully that my de-CAT as a huge negative effect on the environment and that developing countries/wars/heavy industry are more eco-friendly in their activities than my little TT then I WILL pay attention...other than that, let us get a little real for once!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

996cab said:


> Gents,
> thx on the Le Mans compliments - it was my first trackday out of the UK and it had to be Le Mans...the vids were my first outing in the morning session...so mylines were just a joke until I learned the track by the afternoon session then I really had great fun.
> 
> On the CATs debate...I concur that the primary CAT should be left in place IF for nothing else to keep EGT lower...and even IF you do re-map we found a REVO Stage 1 was just as quick as a REVO Stage 2...btw Stage 2 is required forfull de-CAT but not so with a Stage 1. Also take note that when I removed the 2nd CAT, car run for a few hundred miles then threw CEL...Audi replaced a faulty 02 sensor FOC under warranty...yep the dealer saw that I had replaced the 2nd CAT however they made no fuss.
> ...


I'd like to hear the difference between removing the secondary cats or removing the small silencers. I'd probably do one of these two choices, depending on the sound. I'm assuming that removing the secondary cats gives it a more raw sound, while removing the silencers just makes it louder. But seeing as how Milltek only offers a de-cat pipe and not a de-silencer pipe, I guess my choice has already been made. Perhaps I'll begin with the secondary de-cat and then buy the rest of the cat-back later if it's still not loud enough. I don't want to piss off my neighbors, but I just love a vicious-sounding exhaust. My friend's new GT500 makes me weak in the knees. :heart:

- Jeremy -


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I'd like to hear the difference between removing the secondary cats or removing the small silencers. I'd probably do one of these two choices, depending on the sound. I'm assuming that removing the secondary cats gives it a more raw sound, while removing the silencers just makes it louder. But seeing as how Milltek only offers a de-cat pipe and not a de-silencer pipe, I guess my choice has already been made. Perhaps I'll begin with the secondary de-cat and then buy the rest of the cat-back later if it's still not loud enough. I don't want to piss off my neighbors, but I just love a vicious-sounding exhaust. My friend's new GT500 makes me weak in the knees. :heart:
> 
> - Jeremy -


There is a huge difference between removing 2nd CAT and removing the two rear silencers...KEY POINT TO NOTE: With the two rear silencers removed, when the SPORTS BUTTON IS 'ON' or when you go pass 3k RPM it is LOUD and scares the unsuspecting passenger - as 'ers in doors and the kids found out after I got the changes made. When the SPORTS BUTTON IS 'OFF' or below 3k RPM...the car is more silent than my MK1 TT Quattro Roadster 180 daily driver...so no chance of annoying the neighbourhood.

My neighbour across the road has a 997 C4S with SPorts exhaust...neighbour to the right has V8 TVR Cerbera 450...neighbours a few doors have Aston DBS; Gallardo; Bentley GT; SLR to name but a few...Ohh, I also have a 640...so none of us complain about noise...though we do whinge about the increasing cost of motoring...which makes me laugh some days!!!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

996cab said:


> My neighbour across the road has a 997 C4S with SPorts exhaust...neighbour to the right has V8 TVR Cerbera 450...neighbours a few doors have Aston DBS; Gallardo; Bentley GT; SLR to name but a few...Ohh, I also have a 640...so none of us complain about noise...though we do whinge about the increasing cost of motoring...which makes me laugh some days!!!


Wow. Uhh... Maybe I need to move to England. Germany just isn't paying enough, obviously 

Thanks for the reply. I'll start by removing the secondary cats and possibly move to a louder cat-back later.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

bsmack said:


> CF mirrors, I most definitely have the wing though!


I see your car is posted up on the other site. Looks f'n sweet!


http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/threads/1526.phtml#12310


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Haha wow, small world! I wish I was picking it up tomorrow...I'm picking it up Friday 

And on a side note wow, I really hate the layout of that forum compared to here...

I'll definitely be getting more pics Friday afternoon after I pick her up, weekend can't come any sooner!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> Is the texture of the leather in the center area of the seat the same as the bolster area?


Same all over the seat. Very nice. Love it.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

m3cosmos said:


> Brakes are outstanding. The low cabin noise, interior quality is top notch compared to cars in it's class. Other than the outstanding drive quality, performance wise it'd say it feels kinda like an Evolution that understeers like a STI. Not the greatest but, outstanding for everyday safe driving. It makes you want to drive it like a crazy guy and probably anyone can drive it fast. Kinda makes the driver look good. The steering feel doesn't exsist. The overall steering is a class below the GT3RS or the Boxster Spyder and more comparable to the STI,C63, M3's. It doesn't have the direct feel but for everyday driving it's more comfortable and relaxed without the nervous steering feel if you're on the phone and etc.
> 
> I cannot rev it unit it breaks in so no comment on the power except that around 3000rpm the torque kick in like crazy. I'm not a fan on the noise. It sounds like a muffled turbo car just like evo, sti, or etc with and exhaust that you can turn off/on. Compared to a normally aspriated Ferrari's or GT3 it doesn't sound good. Even the E90M3's sound much better. It doesn't sound bad but just mediocore and of couse comparing it to a regular car it may sound good.
> 
> ...


Any more updates now that you've had the car for a while? Is your exhaust the "Sport" exhaust, or the regular? Thanks!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

- Jeremy - said:


> 44 miles is really high. I hate to say it, but I'm sure the dealer took it out for a joy ride. Most people's cars are showing up with 5-10 miles. Oh well. At least she's yours now. Best not to dwell on the past
> - Jeremy -


Sound like what a salesman in a Toronto area dealership did...
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/444691-Had-a-run-with-a-TT-RS-today

later in that thread a guy from Florida posts
"Local dealer has one. I saw it, but I think the salesmen were busy trashing it. Sounded nice...."

Makes me want to pick-up my car quick!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> Sound like what a salesman in a Toronto area dealership did...
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/444691-Had-a-run-with-a-TT-RS-today
> 
> later in that thread a guy from Florida posts
> ...


Woah. Well, maybe he was just performing a QC check before delivery. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Axel1 said:


> Sound like what a salesman in a Toronto area dealership did...
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/444691-Had-a-run-with-a-TT-RS-today
> 
> later in that thread a guy from Florida posts
> ...


I bet they don't even let the car warm up, let alone mind the "break-in period" limitation of low RPM / throttle input...


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

*TT-RS 5-pot singing...enjoy...!*

TT-RS 5-pot singing...enjoy...!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That was amazing! Awesome road.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

996cab said:


> TT-RS 5-pot singing...enjoy...!


Awesome. I love English country roads. I spent most of this spring up there for a project. The road(s) in this video look exactly the same as all the other roads I've driven up there.

- Jeremy -


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes,
we are fortunate in England with our B-roads...such a joy to drive on in the morning mist or evening dusk...


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Marty said:


> Any more updates now that you've had the car for a while? Is your exhaust the "Sport" exhaust, or the regular? Thanks!


Yes i have the sport exhaust, and you can see with the black grill and pipe. The brakes are good compared to cars in it's class but over boosted like BMW. It's ok for street but probably impossilbe for the track (which this is a street car for me anyways). I dont' know if it's the pads or the brake's over boosted design. 

Like i've said the car does everything well. Auto dim mirrors, auto wipers, auto lights, and clear filtered music without much noise. The only problem with this bose radio is that it has no bass. Wish it had a sub that I can turn on and off. 

What i like best about this audi is that it has a proper E_Brake and not that e-button crap.

I reved it higher and it has some grunt but i'm not a fan of exhaust note. I like the engine noise with the combination of mechanical engine sound not just exhaust note. Just my opinion.

Overall an upgrade in every way compared to my 2010 STI SE except the ride height, ease of entry and back seat room of course. 

At this time I cannot think of a better car for everyday use for me, thus i purchaed this TTRS. Great price and fantastic performance overall. The only car I may consider over this is the M3 but that doesn't have AWD and has an outdated interior without engine torque. The car that may be better than the TTRS may be the RS5 Plus. I'm saying maybe because it's so heavy. 

I like this car so much i'm recommending the Golf R to friends on a budget. I'm guessing it'll be similar with more weight and less power.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

m3cosmos said:


> Yes i have the sport exhaust, and you can see with the black grill and pipe. The brakes are good compared to cars in it's class but over boosted like BMW. It's ok for street but probably impossilbe for the track (which this is a street car for me anyways). I dont' know if it's the pads or the brake's over boosted design.
> 
> Like i've said the car does everything well. Auto dim mirrors, auto wipers, auto lights, and clear filtered music without much noise. The only problem with this bose radio is that it has no bass. Wish it had a sub that I can turn on and off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! My current car is a 2008 STi, so the difference would be similar for me. Regarding not liking the exhaust note, maybe you could swap your sport exhaust for the regular exhaust with someone (and keep the black tips)? I'd imagine that would quiet things down a little and change the sound a bit.

I wish I didn't need to get the sport exhaust to get the titanium wheels...


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Marty said:


> Thanks for the update! My current car is a 2008 STi, so the difference would be similar for me. Regarding not liking the exhaust note, maybe you could swap your sport exhaust for the regular exhaust with someone (and keep the black tips)? I'd imagine that would quiet things down a little and change the sound a bit.
> 
> I wish I didn't need to get the sport exhaust to get the titanium wheels...


I got the sport exhaust to help on the noise. Turbo cars just don't do it in the noise department for me. Having modded evo, mustangs, and STI's the exhaust note is truly a dissappointment after getting out of a Ferrari, GT3's, cararrea GT and etc. I dont' even bother with these cars with aftermarket exhaust anymore after hearing those cars. It's like a toy engine next to a race engine. For a turbo car the stock sport exhause is good. Much like an evo with aftermarket exhaust with volume down button. Yours is probably volume down all the way thru. 

My question is how can a different muffler have same hp output? Gotta be a 5hp difference or something? 

If you like your STI you should love the TTRS. Just a tad harder to get in and out but everything makes up more than the difference not to mention way cheaper insurance. The STI, EVO, S2000, and 911's are very $$ in terms of insurance.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

m3cosmos said:


> I got the sport exhaust to help on the noise. Turbo cars just don't do it in the noise department for me. Having modded evo, mustangs, and STI's the exhaust note is truly a dissappointment after getting out of a Ferrari, GT3's, cararrea GT and etc. I dont' even bother with these cars with aftermarket exhaust anymore after hearing those cars. It's like a toy engine next to a race engine. For a turbo car the stock sport exhause is good. Much like an evo with aftermarket exhaust with volume down button. Yours is probably volume down all the way thru.
> 
> My question is how can a different muffler have same hp output? Gotta be a 5hp difference or something?
> 
> If you like your STI you should love the TTRS. Just a tad harder to get in and out but everything makes up more than the difference not to mention way cheaper insurance. The STI, EVO, S2000, and 911's are very $$ in terms of insurance.


I think you would enjoy a secondary de-cat pipe and a new intake like EVOMS. The intake increases the engine noise in the cabin by quite a bit. But it also increases the sound of the turbo spinning up. The de-cat gives the exhaust more bark, pop and burble. It sounds less "manufactured". The nice thing is that both of these mods cost next to nothing and are super easy to install/uninstall if you don't like them. Might be worth a try.

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> ...the exhaust note is truly a dissappointment after getting out of a Ferrari, GT3's, cararrea GT and etc.


When will the the suffering end?


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> When will the the suffering end?


I know it sounds stupid to what i'm comparing to but I just feel cars should sound like a dream or keep quiet. I'm not talking about modded cars where performance is #1 but as a daily OEM stock sound. The inline 5 sounds better than the inline 4 but noise is a subjective topic. I guess deep down inside i'm bothered by the sound since it's not the first time i mentioned this. I'm *one* of a very few whom doesn't like this sound so that's one out of XX so i hope everyone here will not be discourage by my opinon. Chances are you will love the sound and again it's a great car and i'm sure people don't buy Audi's for the sound but for thier quaility feel.

Jeremy, thanks for the advice but i'm gonna keep it stock. Again it's my daily driver and I've already have a sport car for noise and etc .


----------



## PhoenixTTRS (Aug 12, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> When will the the suffering end?


Amen, brother. I think his TTRS should have been allocated to a real Audi enthusiast. Seems like he's a first time Audi owner.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> My question is how can a different muffler have same hp output? Gotta be a 5hp difference or something?


Sometimes an exhaust only changes the sound. The hp and particularly the torque can actually decrease. (I believe Miltek found minimal change with their TT-RS exhaust - a testament to how well sorted the car is from the factory) 

I just hope it doesn't make the 'fart' sound like the TTS when it shifts!


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> I know it sounds stupid to what i'm comparing to but I just feel cars should sound like a dream or keep quiet.


I can relate to that and exhaust note is subjective indeed...

...we were at a recent trackday and there happen to be a Mercedes CLK AMG DTM Cabriolet ...sounded dreadful...SLk55 AMG sounded much better to my ears...a 599 GTO however was very nice noise...a 3.8 GT3RS was 'OK' in the sound department...

Come to think of it, I luved the note on my 640 until I heard a friend and with Tubi on his...then I was hooked...had to get it offcourse!


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> I just hope it doesn't make the 'fart' sound like the TTS when it shifts!


Better not change *any exhaust component* IF you have the S-tronic on order then...!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

996cab said:


> Better not change *any exhaust component* IF you have the S-tronic on order then...!


Audi's not selling the S-tronic TTRS in North America...


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

996cab said:


> Better not change *any exhaust component* IF you have the S-tronic on order then...!


No worries - we only get the man-tranny in the US.

Also, no exhaust changes planned. Definitely will get an ECU flash when available. Probably suspension, maybe brake upgrades. Have to see how she handles in the stock mode first.

And if you thought a 3.8 GT3RS song was only "OK", you better make an appointment to have your hearing checked!


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> No worries - we only get the man-tranny in the US.
> 
> Also, no exhaust changes planned. Definitely will get an ECU flash when available. Probably suspension, maybe brake upgrades. Have to see how she handles in the stock mode first.
> 
> And if you thought a 3.8 GT3RS song was only "OK", you better make an appointment to have your hearing checked!


Yes, you are only getting 6-speed.

Yeah, the 3.8 GT3RS was mute for some odd reason...even my 8-yr old noticed...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

PhoenixTTRS said:


> ...I think his TTRS should have been allocated to a real Audi enthusiast.


I'm not saying that, but he shouldn't be comparing cars that cost 3X as much, and definitely not a Carrera GT.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I'm not saying that, but he shouldn't be comparing cars that cost 3X as much, and definitely not a Carrera GT.


Ohh!, but I think it is a compliment to the little TT being compared to a CGT...I compare my TT with my 640 somedays...mainly on speed uptake from dead to about 100MPH and here is my take on both cars;

English B-roads...TT-RS is clear winner mainly because it is easier to navigate through small roads with undulations and many turns.

English A-roads...640 BUT the TT-RS can keep up with a degree of ease though a touch rugged.

Motorways...my 640 blows my TT-RS away and I doubt even a TT-RS with 500BHP will keep up.

Naturally, once we had the TT-RS all modded we did a comparioson with the 640 and the above was what we found. 

For 'REAL WORLD' use...which often is on B-roads and A-roads...I drive the TT-RS more than the 640 by a ratio of 10:1...

For pure pose factor through town, the 640 Roadster is hard to beat and that is how we use it...it is a great show off car due to the noise; presence; wow factor and rarity.

WB


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

996cab said:


> Ohh!, but I think it is a compliment to the little TT being compared to a CGT...


That wasn't the tone of his quote when put in context.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> That wasn't the tone of his quote when put in context.


Interesting...that is what I thought when reading his note...


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

For a picture thread it's a little light on pics. Where are all the nice photo shoots from you guys who took delivery?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> For a picture thread it's a little light on pics. Where are all the nice photo shoots from you guys who took delivery?


I RECKON!!

Domm - give me photo's of your black beast !!!!  hahaha


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> The only problem with this bose radio is that it has no bass. Wish it had a sub that I can turn on and off.


There is a fix for that....

You code the sound system to think it is in a diesel with cloth interior...

http://audiforum.us/threads/audi-tt-rns-e-bose-solutions-for-improved-bass.11101/


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

SUP


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Awesome! How many miles were on it when you picked it up? Initial impressions?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

bsmack said:


> SUP


Lookn good buddy!!!!

Review time - c'mon, write it up for us !!


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

bsmack said:


> SUP


 That's it! I know where you live now, better lock up the keys!!

Sure is purrrrty. Any local meets in your future?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Remove the first cat and replace the second cat's with high flow one's, is the way to go IMHO.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Marty said:


> Awesome! How many miles were on it when you picked it up? Initial impressions?


When I picked it up there were 29 miles on the clock. The thing is the dealership I bought it from is in the heart of the city and it's swarming with cops, so although I'm sure it was brought out for a couple joy rides, it wasn't beat up TOO bad.

As for impressions...holy crap. For reference, I'm coming from a chipped '09 GTI and I thought that was fast! This car begs to be red lined everywhere! I'm still in the break in period obviously, so I'm trying to take it slow.

Coming from a GTI I didn't really find the suspension to be as jarring as I was reading it to be when not in sport mode. Plenty of people have talked about sport mode on here already and I pretty much agree with everything that has been said thus far and don't have anything to add...it's just awesome. I drove it 100 miles yesterday, half of them in stop and go traffic, and I found it to be completely comfortable. It's so weird driving in a car and having everyone look at you. I don't understand this whole drone issue. Maybe it's because I listen to my music loud, but I would say that if this car has an unbearable drone inside the cabin at cruising speeds (60+MPH), then so did my GTI, and so does my parent's '09 Honda Accord.

There are some really nice touches with this car that I was not expecting. One thing that I'm sure no one has talked about is the chirp the car makes when you lock the doors. I'm used to hearing a loud horn when locking my cars, not a peaceful, re-affirming chirp. I also love the fact that instead of having a CD changer the car has 2 SDHC card slots. I already have all my music organized nicely so all I'll have to do is copy it over once the 32 GB card I ordered comes in. The interior lighting is also really classy. It gives off a really nice glow when you get in and out of the car.

Speaking on the sound system, I really don't see what the complaints are. I listen to mostly hip-hop and I found the bass to be very ample. Again, I'm coming from a GTI with a stock sound system, but my father owns a Mercedes S500 which has a far superior sound system than the GTI and I think it is up to that as far as standards go. I will be trying the tweaks that have been recently posted regarding the sub, but I don't have a VAGCOM cable yet and see no rush to getting one.



Fissues said:


> That's it! I know where you live now, better lock up the keys!!
> 
> Sure is purrrrty. Any local meets in your future?


Definitely! I'll start looking at the NE region forum more often and try to go to a few things. I'll let you know.

EDIT: Some more thoughts...acceleration in 6th gear is nuts. It doesn't feel or sound like you're really gunning it, but then you start passing people like they aren't moving.


----------



## PhoenixTTRS (Aug 12, 2011)

*Is that Suzuka?*

Looks great! How do you like the alcantara?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

bsmack said:


> When I picked it up there were 29 miles on the clock. The thing is the dealership I bought it from is in the heart of the city and it's swarming with cops, so although I'm sure it was brought out for a couple joy rides, it wasn't beat up TOO bad.
> 
> As for impressions...holy crap. For reference, I'm coming from a chipped '09 GTI and I thought that was fast! This car begs to be red lined everywhere! I'm still in the break in period obviously, so I'm trying to take it slow.
> 
> ...


Really glad you're all confirming everything I've been saying for the past few months!! Like I said - you're all gonna love the TTRS!!! 

And just on the Bose - I was really impressed by it. Good system in tiny car, the same upgraded Bose in Porsche C4S . I found it had enough base and could really pump hard!! How did the rest of you set your bass/treble up??

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

PhoenixTTRS said:


> Looks great! How do you like the alcantara?


I love the feel. I'm not really a big fan of leather though, so I may be a bit biased. I find the seats to be the perfect size for me (5'11", 170 lbs). They really keep you in place when you're driving.


----------



## PhoenixTTRS (Aug 12, 2011)

I have alcantara in my current TT and like it for the contrast with the leather, and it is much cooler in the 105+ degree weather!

Is your RS Suzuka?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Domm - give me photo's of your black beast !!!!  hahaha


Scott (qckwitt) took some photos today. Hopefully he gets some posted soon.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

PhoenixTTRS said:


> I have alcantara in my current TT and like it for the contrast with the leather, and it is much cooler in the 105+ degree weather!
> 
> Is your RS Suzuka?


Yes, it is Suzuka!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

nice pics in this review... but since the car is obviously North American with the yellow headlight side reflectors, why doesn't the engine have the carbon fiber engine cover & air cover??

http://www.iamaudi.com/audi-tt-rs-we-love-audi/


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

bsmack said:


> Yes, it is Suzuka!


 Zooooooka!! My fave.
I got the vagcom cable to do your tweaks. Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Axel1 said:


> nice pics in this review... but since the car is obviously North American with the yellow headlight side reflectors, why doesn't the engine have the carbon fiber engine cover & air cover??
> 
> http://www.iamaudi.com/audi-tt-rs-we-love-audi/


and imo, those silver mirrors are sooo ugly!! :screwy:


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to ask/mention. Do any of the other TT-RS owners on here notice wind noise on the drivers side when driving on the highway? It's not loud/unbearable, but it's definitely there. I read that there was a recall for the driver's side back passenger window, but I figured that would've been sorted by now seeing how we have 2012s and all.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't had any issues and have almost 600 mixed miles on it. Top speed has only been about 80 though and for shortish duration.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> nice pics in this review... but since the car is obviously North American with the yellow headlight side reflectors, why doesn't the engine have the carbon fiber engine cover & air cover??
> 
> http://www.iamaudi.com/audi-tt-rs-we-love-audi/


Yeah, this is really odd. Plus, there's a cover over the ignition coil packs. I definitely prefer the original version. I hope not all of the new deliveries look like this. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Excuse my poor photo skills...


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

so do you have carbon in your engine? i wonder why that one guy didnt get it as its a standard feature... someone mess up at the factory?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

tdi-bart said:


> so do you have carbon in your engine? i wonder why that one guy didnt get it as its a standard feature... someone mess up at the factory?


In Europe it's part off the 280Km/h delimiter option.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> nice pics in this review... but since the car is obviously North American with the yellow headlight side reflectors, why doesn't the engine have the carbon fiber engine cover & air cover??
> 
> http://www.iamaudi.com/audi-tt-rs-we-love-audi/


They're not sure why it showed up without the carbon fiber engine bits (I've seen the car in person, that's my dealership).


----------



## RhoneRanger (Aug 8, 2011)

bsmack said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask/mention. Do any of the other TT-RS owners on here notice wind noise on the drivers side when driving on the highway? It's not loud/unbearable, but it's definitely there. I read that there was a recall for the driver's side back passenger window, but I figured that would've been sorted by now seeing how we have 2012s and all.


Yes, passenger side too (so I'm told); I only notice it on the highway. I chalked it up to a relatively quiet interior and large-ish side mirrors. Perhaps there is something else going on here?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> They're not sure why it showed up without the carbon fiber engine bits (I've seen the car in person, that's my dealership).


Maybe it has the 335hp engine.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> Maybe it has the 335hp engine.


Hah! Oh, man... Better hope the buyer doesn't read these forums. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

If I was that buyer I would demand for the carbon bits and also check the sticker to confim if it's a plus. Something strange about that. If anyone else here recieved the non carbon engine bits please check your sticker and let us know if it says plus.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

bsmack said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask/mention. Do any of the other TT-RS owners on here notice wind noise on the drivers side when driving on the highway? It's not loud/unbearable, but it's definitely there. I read that there was a recall for the driver's side back passenger window, but I figured that would've been sorted by now seeing how we have 2012s and all.


Wait till you lower the windows (both) at 80mph! It will rupture your ear drums...the buffeting! Side effect of the shape I guess?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Excuse my poor photo skills...


Soo beautiful !!! 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Scott (qckwitt) took some photos today. Hopefully he gets some posted soon.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

That looks soooo hot!!

Man I love the black!

Such a shame though that you guys have to have the stupid orange thing on the headlights


----------



## frenchdude (Aug 22, 2011)

So many nice cars in this thread. Congratulations.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/AudiChannel#p/a/A8C34AE4522BDDEA/1/NHydpzpUlHA

Ohh mann!!!!!!! Get's me so pumped about my car


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/AudiChannel#p/a/A8C34AE4522BDDEA/1/NHydpzpUlHA
> 
> Ohh mann!!!!!!! Get's me so pumped about my car


Hold that thought.. THISS get's me pumped!

http://www.youtube.com/user/AudiChannel#p/c/A8C34AE4522BDDEA/24/veSRUPm4ENo


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Just to expand on the sound system. I've played with it a little more, and I now think that anyone that thinks this car has no bass needs to have their ears checked. I have the treble set at 12 oclock (default) and the bass set at 3 oclock (turned up).

I listened to a few hip-hop songs that I'm familiar with and had a huge grin on my face the whole time. My seat was vibrating from the subwoofer. Unless you want your car to rattle to hell and/or make the car sound like a ghetto banger, I really don't think any sound upgrades are necessary.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks for the nice pics, Scott. I'm still waiting on my CF mirrors...grrr.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> Thanks for the nice pics, Scott. I'm still waiting on my CF mirrors...grrr.


What's up with the mirrors? Did you order some CF caps or something?

The black looks great, Domm. So vicious.

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

bsmack said:


> Just to expand on the sound system. I've played with it a little more, and I now think that anyone that thinks this car has no bass needs to have their ears checked. I have the treble set at 12 oclock (default) and the bass set at 3 oclock (turned up).
> 
> I listened to a few hip-hop songs that I'm familiar with and had a huge grin on my face the whole time. My seat was vibrating from the subwoofer. Unless you want your car to rattle to hell and/or make the car sound like a ghetto banger, I really don't think any sound upgrades are necessary.


That's what I thought too!! I loved the Bose 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> What's up with the mirrors? Did you order some CF caps or something?
> 
> The black looks great, Domm. So vicious.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Not caps. Aftermarket CF housings.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

MOAR










































It's not all sunshine and rainbows in TT-RS land though...this happened after 400 miles 

















All of my wheels have little bits of these rock chips


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

bsmack, Great Pics! Amazing looking car!



bsmack said:


> ...All of my wheels have little bits of these rock chips


looks like we're going to have to get some touch-up spray paint for our wheels!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*Old and New...the brothers!*

That black looks hot! I can do black...and Daytona...


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> bsmack, Great Pics! Amazing looking car!
> 
> 
> 
> looks like we're going to have to get some touch-up spray paint for our wheels!


Well, because Audi is run by morons, I can't order the Titanium wheels with my Aluminum Pkg. So I'm going to go buy some satin finish grey paint and re-paint the ugly silver stockers myself. It may not look as good, but I think I can do a pretty good job. I think I can replicate the machined edge with varying sandpaper grits and a machine polisher. The upside to this is that I'll be able to re-spray and touch up whenever necessary. I'll have all winter to experiment, so I'm not too worried. And, if it doesn't work out, I'll just bite the bullet and try to buy some factory originals for $7.8 million. So **** you, Audi. ****ing *******s. Really.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I feel pretty dumb for not realizing that the wheels are not intended to go on specific sides. They look different depending on which side of the car you're on. Luckily, they look good both ways, but I think they look best from the driver's side. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I feel pretty dumb for not realizing that the wheels are not intended to go on specific sides. They look different depending on which side of the car you're on. Luckily, they look good both ways, but I think they look best from the driver's side.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Hahha - seriously cannot believe I never noticed that either!! 

I don't like that - I want it to be the same............. hmmm


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Just got an e-mail!

Still wrapped in it's travel blanket!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dr. Bill said:


> Just got an e-mail!
> 
> Still wrapped in it's travel blanket!


Looking Good!! 

p.s. that must be the optional "paint protection package" your dealer wants to charge you for...


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> Just got an e-mail!
> 
> Still wrapped in it's travel blanket!


That's the first one in Suzuka that doesn't just look white in pictures. I'm sure it looks great in bright sunshine.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> That's the first one in Suzuka that doesn't just look white in pictures. I'm sure it looks great in bright sunshine.


That's because it has a white blanket. 

Hey btw, keep your eye out for a Sepang R8 V10 in your neighborhood. My wifes uncle just bought one last weekend. And an A8, too.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

I just drove a mates Boxter S and C4S with PDK last night - WHAT A GEARBOX!!!!!!  

Not that I like DSG or PDK, or really anything without a clutch, but I sencirely hope for Audi's sake that their DSG TTRS will be that responsive.

I'd still only get one in manual (not that I'd buy a Porsche), but it was awesome to see how good the auto is!!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> I just drove a mates Boxter S and C4S with PDK last night - WHAT A GEARBOX!!!!!!
> 
> Not that I like DSG or PDK, or really anything without a clutch, but I sencirely hope for Audi's sake that their DSG TTRS will be that responsive.
> 
> I'd still only get one in manual (not that I'd buy a Porsche), but it was awesome to see how good the auto is!!


The Porsche PDK is the best automatic transmission I have ever tried. With the Sport Chrono option, it's like having three cars! The Audi DSG isn't bad, but the PDK is better, faster, and more responsive.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> The Porsche PDK is the best automatic transmission I have ever tried. With the Sport Chrono option, it's like having three cars! The Audi DSG isn't bad, but the PDK is better, faster, and more responsive.


Yeah it had the Chrono thingy on it. Was unbelievably good, but still not the same about of control as a manual when pushing hard and not quite as fun. Still not a manual


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Yeah it had the Chrono thingy on it. Was unbelievably good, but still not the same about of control as a manual when pushing hard and not quite as fun. Still not a manual


Yes, not as slow as a manual either.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I had just as much control over my DSG as I did with a manual. Aside from bouncing off the rev limiter, it's the same damn thing. I'm truly convinced that people just don't understand how to drive a DSG car properly. Because I'm a track junkie, I will completely attest to the superiority of Dual Clutch or Sequential Transmissions on the track. They are, without a doubt, faster and safer than a manual. Luckily, Audi made my choice for me with the TT RS. If I was given a choice between DSG and Manual on the RS, I'd be very torn to make the decision. I love both transmissions equally. It'd be like Sophie's Choice. But more difficult because we all know you really do have a favorite child 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Yeah it had the Chrono thingy on it. Was unbelievably good, but still not the same about of control as a manual when pushing hard and not quite as fun. Still not a manual


Just a quick question for the manual advocates - do you still use a rotary dial telephone with a cord? Or, a more modern variant such as a cell phone? Just wondering.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Dr. Bill said:


> Just a quick question for the manual advocates - do you still use a rotary dial telephone with a cord? Or, a more modern variant such as a cell phone? Just wondering.


Heheh 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dr. Bill said:


> Just a quick question for the manual advocates - do you still use a rotary dial telephone with a cord? Or, a more modern variant such as a cell phone? Just wondering.


I'm not sure that anyone ever advocated that using a rotary dial phone was more fun... but that is precisely what I'd advocate that using a clutch is... to me.

I'm sure there are many that would say that driving a car period, is not fun... just a chore. I'd prognosticate that the future of transportation, if there is any personal transportation at all, will be a whole lot more appliance-like, automatic, less involving, and consequently (to me) less fun. The paddle-shifting manumatics will probably be replaced with CVTs... and the non-involvement will just continue until you put in a destination and take a nap. 

Conversely there are many that simply say that if it is faster, then it must be more fun. Or that using a clutch is just more work and doesn't give them any entertainment value. I can see those points. 

As cars with clutch pedals become fewer and fewer, there is also more of an exclusivity about them that manumatics don't have... "archaic" & "ancient" in the auto advocates mind probably 

Sports cars will become fewer and fewer also... with the greenies cheering that trend saying sports cars are "archaic" & "ancient" thinking...

I aim to enjoy my TTRS sports car with it's third peddle for a long long time!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> I'm truly convinced that people just don't understand how to drive a DSG car properly.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Funny, I always figured the same about people that don't enjoy driving a manual transmission


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

*Manual vs DSG*

I can understand that some aren't interested in the effort involved in manually changing gears or are planning to drive primarily in stop and go traffic, but a MT to me simply provides more engagement in the driving experience and that is a big reason why I buy a car. I care about the experience, not whether I'm running the latest technology. 

I'm not a pro racing driver where tenths of a second on track make a difference. Sure, a DSG or PDK car is faster to 60 and can help you turn a slightly faster lap time, but why do you care about that? Seriously, what real difference does that make at the end of the day? 

I enjoy the challenge of working to make the gearbox, throttle, steering and braking work perfectly together as I improve my driving skills on track and on the street. Awesome when you get it right. The dual clutch gearboxes are good, but for my performance street car that I'm looking to enjoy on the daily drive as well as fun weekend trips and track days I'll go for a manual every time. Definitely thankful that when forced to choose Audi went with the MT for the US TTRS.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Funny, I always figured the same about people that don't enjoy driving a manual transmission


 Hah! Of course. I'm sure that the vast majority of people that buy DSG/PDK cars come from automatics to begin with. But the people that came from manuals understand the driving and shifting dynamics much, much better. 

I agree with the other posters. Driving a car on a track is much different than day to day driving. It is much more entertaining to drive a manual on a daily basis. I may drive a couple thousand miles per year on the track, but I obviously drive much more on normal roads. So, at this point, I'm definitely ready to get another manual sports car. I tear-ass around town in my 89 GTI dreaming that it's a very slow, very sloppy TTRS  

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm not a moderator, but this is a thread about TTRS pictures. I'm ok if we start another transmission thread.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Dr. Bill said:


> Just a quick question for the manual advocates - do you still use a rotary dial telephone with a cord? Or, a more modern variant such as a cell phone? Just wondering.


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## cwt-tt rs (Aug 9, 2011)

nice pic DrDomm


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


>


 BOUT TIME~!!! 

Man that is one sexy beast!  

Looking forward to lots more pics and reviews from my black brother :laugh:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Hah! Of course. I'm sure that the vast majority of people that buy DSG/PDK cars come from automatics to begin with. But the people that came from manuals understand the driving and shifting dynamics much, much better.
> 
> I agree with the other posters. Driving a car on a track is much different than day to day driving. It is much more entertaining to drive a manual on a daily basis. I may drive a couple thousand miles per year on the track, but I obviously drive much more on normal roads. So, at this point, I'm definitely ready to get another manual sports car. I tear-ass around town in my 89 GTI dreaming that it's a very slow, very sloppy TTRS
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Regarding all of the above posts: 

The DSG/PDK isn't THAT much faster, and if I need to sacrifice 0.3 of a second to have a lot more fun, then so be it. Speed doesn't relate directly to fun. It's not always the destination, but often the journey. 

I pick the manual time and time over because it’s just a lot more fun. Having owned 2 of the identical car but one is manual and one is DSG, they are 2 different cars completely. They even sound slightly different. Manual is for the purest driver who wants to experience everything, I get seriously bored putting my foot down and just steering and braking before a corner, I love to “heel-toe” and rev-match on my own. Makes it that much more rewarding. 

Horses for courses, but this was a HUGE deciding factor with TTRS as well. I looked at a BMW Z4m (the new one, whatever it’s called. Sdrive35is or whatever) and you can’t get it in manual – it’s nowhere!! 

Also, being manual only – it means that you won’t have people coming into the dealerships going “ I want the top range Audi TT” and having some wanker driving devaluing the car who doesn’t even understand anything to do with the car.  

Manual FTW !!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

add me to the list of happy owners!! I picked up my Sepang/Titanium yesterday evening. I'll take pics this weekend (provided I don't get blasted by the hurricane off the coast) and initial impressions.

basically... WOWZER!! sound/performance :thumbup:

here's a pic from the dealer's facebook post (with me checking out my plate install)...

their facebook text *"Sorry to see it go. Happy we got to see it. Confident the lucky buyer is excited. Yes, the Audi TT RS makes us emotional."*


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> BOUT TIME~!!!
> 
> Man that is one sexy beast!
> 
> Looking forward to lots more pics and reviews from my black brother :laugh:


 Your brother from another mother?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> add me to the list of happy owners!! I picked up my Sepang/Titanium yesterday evening. I'll take pics this weekend (provided I don't get blasted by the hurricane off the coast) and initial impressions.
> 
> basically... WOWZER!! sound/performance :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 Beautiful!!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Your brother from another mother?


 You bet haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> add me to the list of happy owners!! I picked up my Sepang/Titanium yesterday evening. I'll take pics this weekend (provided I don't get blasted by the hurricane off the coast) and initial impressions.
> 
> basically... WOWZER!! sound/performance :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 Soo 'sexy!!! Congrats bro! Looking forward to updates!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Excellent! You're going to love it more with each passing mile.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Here's my new one: 









And now I have many choices! Coupe or Roadster? Manual transmission or automatic? Blue or Grey? TTS or TTRS?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Dr. Bill said:


> Here's my new one:


 More pics!! And more review!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Very nice, Bill.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Dr. Bill said:


> Here's my new one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sup suzuka bro!!!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> Here's my new one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Contests bro! So hot!!! Review is a MUST! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

some pics taken this morning of my blue/titanium...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> some pics taken this morning of my blue/titanium...


 Farckkk that looks awesome man!!! I want mine already. I just turned to my girlfriend - "maybe I should've gotten blue" girlfriend response *SLAP* "stop changing your mind on colour every 2 seconds!!!" --- LOL

Man that sepang looks awesome !! How different is this to mugello? I've only seen white, suzuka, daytona and phantom in person..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel, it must feel great to finally post your own pics. Awesome!


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Alex, congratulations, enjoy the new toy and let us know how the first few speed runs turn out...


----------



## cwt-tt rs (Aug 9, 2011)

really nice ride Alex


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> ...How different is this to mugello? I've only seen white, suzuka, daytona and phantom in person...


 See link http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=230435&start=15 - scroll to bottom of page to see mine in Muegello and it is darker compared to Sepang.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks guys. The TTRS is a blast!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

are the floor mats generic or do they say ttrs on them?


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> are the floor mats generic or do they say ttrs on them?


 Generic. Dark fiber of some sort with a white/silver border. The same as the other TT's I've had. The bag they are packaged in has a VW logo on it. 

They are nice, just nothing special.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Thanks guys. The TTRS is a blast!


 Mate I can't wait to hear about how much you're loving it, though I don't expect you'll be able to pry yourself away from it for 10 minutes to give a write up!! :laugh: 

Looks fantastic in that blue my friend!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Hmmm... s how does one remove that yellow reflector from the headlights? Please tell me it doesn't require baking?


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Check out my thread here: 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5411314-It-s-here!-(TTRS) 

A teaser:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

post some interior pics, do you have leather ontop of the speedo, center console, and door arm rests?


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

ok this is not a real RS 

just front and sideskirts


----------



## cwt-tt rs (Aug 9, 2011)

Golf-classic said:


> ok this is not a real RS
> 
> just front and sideskirts



it look really good


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

This is the promo/advertisment made the day after Don took deliver in Fort Worth a few weeks ago. A few days later I was able to oogle the car back at the dealer prior to commiting to my own order. The front tires looked like they had 15,000 miles on them, apparently from the "mild" break-in treatment Don administered during this track session. Anyway, thought I'd share this if it had not been seen by others yet. Cheers. (T minus 4.5 weeks and counting para mi ).


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I just picked up this little guy today.  (note that the dealer parked it in the handicapped spot, not me!)



















First impressions:
- The Suzuka Gray is stunning in person. In the overcast morning it looked like a blueish gray, and in the bright afternoon sun it looks like bright white. It's a very classy color.

- The interior quality is top notch. Even the switches feel great when you push them.

- The exhaust sound is really interesting and not quite what I was expecting. It rumbles down low but gets quieter in the mid RPM range. I'm very curious to hear what this thing sounds like at full throttle and high RPM after I get through the break-in miles.

- I feel a little intermittent vibration through the brake pedal while holding it at a stop with the engine idling. I'm not sure what it is. Anybody else feel this? Also, these brakes SQUEEL at light brake pressure when coming to a stop. This happened during at least half of my stops in stoplight traffic, and it's embarrassingly loud. Have any of you guys experienced this, and has it decreased over time? I'm hoping Audi addresses this somehow with a brake pad liner or something.

- No comment yet on the power, as I'm trying to be gentle during break-in...

My first project will be to make the CF mirrors auto-fold when the car turns off. This is going to need a wiring change, and I've seen a few threads about this on the UK sites, so it should be a fun project.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Congrats Marty. I need to see Suzuka in person because it doesn't appear to photograph clearly. Only Dr Bill's first pics and the Suzuka RS3 that Jeremy sent from Germany really make it stand out from looking just white.
I have never felt any pulsating from the brakes as you describe, but the squeal is standard equipment. It seems to be worse with light use as in the last few feet pulling up to a stop. Good news is with almost 2K miles on my car, it's getting less noticeable, and for those who want to know, I think the exhaust is getting a bit louder!
Enjoy!


----------



## RhoneRanger (Aug 8, 2011)

Marty said:


> I just picked up this little guy today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've experienced the brake pedal feedback as you have. It's a bit like something in contact with the brake pedal/ lines during idle at stops. I have had a similar experience with the accelerator too. It's might be something in the footwell do I will take a look this weekend. IMHO, it's not a big deal but has my curiosity going now.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

RhoneRanger said:


> I've experienced the brake pedal feedback as you have. It's a bit like something in contact with the brake pedal/ lines during idle at stops. I have had a similar experience with the accelerator too. It's might be something in the footwell do I will take a look this weekend. IMHO, it's not a big deal but has my curiosity going now.


Exactly! It's like something is bumping the brake pedal somewhere just slightly during idle. It may just not be noticeable when the car is moving and there are road vibrations. Sometimes it doesn't vibrate at all, so the inconsistency is a bit odd.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Marty said:


> I just picked up this little guy today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!! Congrats mate!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

joshsmith said:


> VERY NICE!! Congrats mate!


Thanks! A few more impressions:

- The clutch takes WAY less force and is easier to feather than that in my 2008 STi. After driving the TT-RS for a day and then getting back in the STi, the STi clutch pedal force felt ridiculous.

- The car "feels" heavier to me than the STi, mostly because of high steering wheel resistance (I think).

- The brake squeal still makes the car sound like a dump truck at stop signs.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

went to my dealer today and asked if they had any RSs in; sales rep told me the car wasn't hit the states till the end of the year. I told him a few had already been delivered to their new owners and he said I must be thinking about the TTS.



 chumps think they know more than me.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

Marty said:


> Exactly! It's like something is bumping the brake pedal somewhere just slightly during idle. It may just not be noticeable when the car is moving and there are road vibrations. Sometimes it doesn't vibrate at all, so the inconsistency is a bit odd.


hill assist perhaps?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Picking up my new baby next Tuesday!!!!


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Picking up my new baby next Tuesday!!!!


Congrads Josh!
Will we be seeing some amazing pictures of a TT RS in front of the Opera house???


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> Congrads Josh!
> Will we be seeing some amazing pictures of a TT RS in front of the Opera house???


Thanks mate!! definitely lots of photos!!! Soo excited the days finally here! 8 days and counting!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> went to my dealer today and asked if they had any RSs in; sales rep told me the car wasn't hit the states till the end of the year. I told him a few had already been delivered to their new owners and he said I must be thinking about the TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> chumps think they know more than me.


You can imagine how my dealership felt when a woman walked in, told them she wanted to put a deposit on an RS- back in the Spring when it was released that the car was actually coming to the US- and they knew nothing about it. Can you say "smacked a**"? Nothing like a car salesman being shown up by a buyer, let alone a female.


----------

